# MPO - Molopo Gas



## thescreeners (4 January 2006)

capping at 5.5
the market is running hot...
no ann. after all the promises of the management..
obviously something  cooking .. >>
good or bad that question,...
china pending
mungi production update
gloucester in progress
usa no news after the drilling,
molopo should be 15 cents in this market...
what are those ruthless management gnomes doing ??
looking after them self


----------



## RichKid (4 January 2006)

*Re: Molopo Gas - (MPO)*



			
				thescreeners said:
			
		

> capping at 5.5
> the market is running hot...
> no ann. after all the promises of the management..
> obviously something  cooking .. >>
> ...




Please make your posts clear and coherent in future. See the posting guidelines and forum code of conduct asap. Thanks!

RichKid
moderator


----------



## constable (6 December 2006)

Stocks had some gains of late. Has got several exploration targets in china and one gas well in queensland that their currently testing for production worth a look anyway. Anyone else holding this?


----------



## constable (8 December 2006)

Buy order for 4000000 units at .043!! I should add its certainly not mine!


----------



## constable (8 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Buy order for 4000000 units at .043!! I should add its certainly not mine!



Well the buyer is still there on the front line. You would think that to put $172000 into a stock of this type you'd have rocks in your head! Unless of course they are expecting some great returns ?!


----------



## constable (11 December 2006)

more large buyers?! All looks pretty unusual with no ann.


----------



## corporal (19 December 2006)

I watch with interest Constable, I just took up their placement offer at 3.7c have been holding some since last year.  Seem to have a lot of upside and could be a possible take over target by one of the other larger gas companies.


----------



## blobbob (5 January 2007)

2 x 4million sell orders appear on the day the spp shares start trading?


----------



## MalteseBull (31 January 2007)

two strong announcements yesterday re: china and other wells,

looks to be a good day for MPO


----------



## MalteseBull (31 January 2007)

21m + shares traded in first half hour of trading,
broke 52 week highs,

a technical investors dream


----------



## Snakey (31 January 2007)

nice momentum here


----------



## MalteseBull (31 January 2007)

TRADING HALT

possible good ann or speeding ticket??


----------



## clowboy (31 January 2007)

Isnt it just related to the drilling announcment?


----------



## Snakey (31 January 2007)

this has started retracing and i have exited now
dont expect this to be the last we see of this one though
ill guess and say retrace to .058


----------



## The Mint Man (14 February 2007)

hey forum members,
Thought I would post up todays Ann: (looks good)


> MEDIA RELEASE
> MOLOPO FURTHER STRENGTHENS CBM TEAM
> 14 February 2007
> Molopo Australia Limited (ASX: MPO) has further strengthened its Coalbed Methane (“CBM”) technical
> ...




*MPO* has been on the move lately as I have said in the breakout threads. They're looking good ATM.

Cheers


----------



## tugga (14 February 2007)

I'm so annoyed I didn't buy into this last week, I thought about it and told myself NAHH NMS will hit it soon enough.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (14 February 2007)

Once it starts trading above 10 thats where there will be big gains.

Thinking of buying in but need to asses there prospects a bit more before committing. Seems to have had consistant gains as projects mature.


----------



## The Mint Man (14 February 2007)

some decent Vol waiting to be traded on both sides of the fence:
*BUY*
*Number Quantity   Price * 
5 1,281,060   0.099 
5 1,110,000   0.098 
4 1,051,546   0.097 
4 900,000   0.096 
3 561,685   0.095 
6 676,000   0.094 
6 1,150,000   0.093 
4 513,700   0.092 
9 1,285,932   0.091 
8 884,858   0.090 
*SELL*
*Price Quantity   Number * 
0.100 30,924   2 
0.105 4,714,578   27 
0.110 3,245,000   15 
0.115 1,805,135   6 
0.120 420,000   4 
0.125 119,500   2 
0.140 50,000   1 
0.150 250,000   1 
0.160 100,000   1 
0.175 50,000   1

Still an hour to go as well, and well over the 65 million mark. Quite a good day!
Almost looks strange to see a gap of $0.005 between prices on the sell side


----------



## exberliner1 (15 February 2007)

Have a look at the closing depth on this one people.....

If you haven't already....recent trading action would indicate we have the beginning of a huge rerating....

3 ex BHP guys have joined MPO and the buying is relentless...

Anyone got any comments....I am expecting a huge Friday...ask depth is fast disappearing and all sellers are immediately being snapped up...sometimes a complete price level in one go...

I hold lots of oppies..

EB


----------



## moses (16 February 2007)

You're right, the closing depth is where it was all at. Probably gap up I suppose. Smart money chart looks good too, not just for the smart money but because everything is pointing UP.


----------



## The Mint Man (16 February 2007)

looks like another big Vol day, hardly an hour in and looking to crack 40 million.


----------



## Techbuy (16 February 2007)

It looks like it will be stuck in the 13c to 14c range
pointers now would be a big help.


----------



## exberliner1 (18 February 2007)

Agreed moses.....re: our earlier discussion on turning $5k into $50k short term - would you agree that a purchase of MPOOA a few months ago for 0.5c and a sale on Friday above 5c would have done the trick....

I didn't buy at 0.5c myself .... but I know a few who did....and who still hold...

I had an average of 3.6 although I must admit to selling quite a few between 5.5 and 5.1 on Friday - although that was just a case of locking in profits  - I think I will be back buying again next week.

EB


----------



## moses (18 February 2007)

exberliner1 said:
			
		

> Agreed moses.....re: our earlier discussion on turning $5k into $50k short term - would you agree that a purchase of MPOOA a few months ago for 0.5c and a sale on Friday above 5c would have done the trick....




Of course. 

Remember that I was in the group applauding Insider, applauding his goal and exposing his critics.


----------



## MalteseBull (20 February 2007)

Is this stock stuck or what?
Seems to be a road block with sellers.


----------



## The Mint Man (20 February 2007)

Yes it has just been hovering for the last few days, However I think that it will be on its way again soon pending some news which is still to be released. Maybe thats what everyone's waiting for? I refer you to the announcements dated 30/1/07 & 5/2/07 which indicate more news in the near future.

Cheers


----------



## Techbuy (20 February 2007)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> Yes it has just been hovering for the last few days, However I think that it will be on its way again soon pending some news which is still to be released. Maybe thats what everyone's waiting for? I refer you to the announcements dated 30/1/07 & 5/2/07 which indicate more news in the near future.



I know this is 5/2/07 but some of you may not have seen this little bit:

Molopo advised that gas shows have been encountered in the recently drilled Shannon Neal #1 well in the Pennsylvania Allegheny sandstones in West Virginia. The well was drilled and cased to a total depth of 306m. Molopo has identified three zones in the Shannon Neal #1 well worthy of further evaluation by testing. These three zones, which have a total thickness of 10m, will be perforated and tested to determine the economics of the well. The testing equipment will be mobilised over the coming weeks. Molopo holds a 50% working interest in 5,700 gross acres of conventional gas rights with JV participants Foree International (25%) and Republic Energy (25%).

So the ann we are waiting for might be to do with the results from this as they do say "over the coming weeks"


----------



## The Mint Man (21 February 2007)

Thats what I was getting at  

cheers


----------



## MalteseBull (22 February 2007)

energy sector was up last night,

MPO - still pending news i spose in negative territory atm

edit - some big buys too this morning,


----------



## nizar (26 February 2007)

I picked up a few today at .105 for 2mrws bounce.
In my opinion.

Seen this set up many times before, WMT, BLR, APG.
Shoot through 10c to maybe 12-13c, then settles back down to support at 10-10.5, then away again.


----------



## MalteseBull (1 March 2007)

MPO may be a good speculative short term buy now under 10cps


----------



## Sean K (1 March 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> MPO may be a good speculative short term buy now under 10cps



Why is that MB?


----------



## Biggle (2 March 2007)

Going by 2P reserves (Probable) of ASX CBM plays QGS 228 PJ price 1.52, Takeover in progress. AOE 498 PJ Price 1.33 225Million farm in by EIG, MPO next highest 2 P reserves 83 PJ (Overseas fields Not Included) price 0.086. If I was a large company looking for a stake into a CBM play, which seems to be the go at this time, I'd be looking at MPO. What do you reckon will happen to MPO sp with a farm in or Takeover offer? That is my 2cents worth why MPO is worth considering at under 10cents. Just my opinion. Figures were taken from quarterly activities report at www.metgasco.com.au on page 17. 
PS looks like AGL has won the bid for QGC, I wonder if Santos and TCW are still shopping for a stake in Australia's CBM fields.


----------



## Techbuy (15 March 2007)

Does any one know what caused the  jump today opened at .083 and now .097
I have looked around and cannot find the cause yet..

Cheers


----------



## chops_a_must (15 March 2007)

Techbuy said:
			
		

> Does any one know what caused the  jump today opened at .083 and now .097
> I have looked around and cannot find the cause yet..
> 
> Cheers



The whole CSM sector seems to be going nuts. AOE into outstanding breakout territory and MEL just breaking out today.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (23 March 2007)

Is molopo having another go at it increasing volume?   Would it be fair to say resistence at 10c support at 8? Glad I bought a while back at 11c


----------



## BIG BWACULL (23 March 2007)

cmon another half a cent and i'll have my money back  , just gotta get rid of those 3 million shares standing in the road


----------



## Povesa (23 March 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:
			
		

> cmon another half a cent and i'll have my money back  , just gotta get rid of those 3 million shares standing in the road




It's not likely to happen today mate. It's Friday and market depth does not look promising.


----------



## nizar (12 April 2007)

Solid close today.
Buyers chased.
I saw 1.4million buyer take out all the .105 sellers.
Then a 900k buyer took out the .11 sellers the whole line.

And daytraders havent even started playing with this one.

Maybe news from china soon?

Just need a gap up 2mrw and away we go...

Disc: i hold a few.


----------



## chops_a_must (13 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Solid close today.
> Buyers chased.
> I saw 1.4million buyer take out all the .105 sellers.
> Then a 900k buyer took out the .11 sellers the whole line.
> ...



Oh noez! You've gone to the dark side!

It's amazing what a bunch of rampers can do on HC. Lol! Far better and more reliable plays out there in the same field as this. I hope you are prepared to take profits quickly with this. Although I just had a bit of deja vu where I thought about regretting that statement. Lol!

Looking for a short term play on this myself. But... as with these ramped stocks, the tech gets a ahead of the fundamentals. It's a while off being in the same league as some of the others.


----------



## nizar (1 May 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Oh noez! You've gone to the dark side!
> 
> It's amazing what a bunch of rampers can do on HC. Lol! Far better and more reliable plays out there in the same field as this. I hope you are prepared to take profits quickly with this. Although I just had a bit of deja vu where I thought about regretting that statement. Lol!
> 
> Looking for a short term play on this myself. But... as with these ramped stocks, the tech gets a ahead of the fundamentals. It's a while off being in the same league as some of the others.




Hope you got some chops.
Breakout 2day.
Hasnt closed at 13c since year 2000.
Volume confirmation is there.
Total sell depth at 15c and below = 4.3mil
Total buy depth at 10c and above = 15mil

Pretty clear where its going


----------



## chops_a_must (1 May 2007)

nizar said:


> Hope you got some chops.
> Breakout 2day.
> Hasnt closed at 13c since year 2000.
> Volume confirmation is there.
> ...




No spare money unfortunately. And if i did have, it would be going into NWE right now.

I am very surprised at the speed in which MPO went through that resistance.


----------



## nizar (1 May 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> No spare money unfortunately. And if i did have, it would be going into NWE right now.
> 
> I am very surprised at the speed in which MPO went through that resistance.




Bro, i would go for AUZ.
NWE i would wait until it breaks 20c.
Its went to 19/19.5 before then knocked back.

If it was me i would de-risk the trade a bit by waiting for the breakout and in the meantime use the money elsewhere where its working for me not just sitting idle.

But you know your stuff,


----------



## chops_a_must (1 May 2007)

nizar said:


> Bro, i would go for AUZ.
> NWE i would wait until it breaks 20c.
> Its went to 19/19.5 before then knocked back.
> 
> ...



It's only on the back of the AED announcement today that I say that. NWE has had its chance to dive... and it hasn't. Range has tightened with lowering volume. Now, all of the uncertainty and downside risk has been taken away, and as all the people who left the stock because it wasn't going anwhere, get back in, it is only going one way. Plus, putting that huge base in at .175-.18 is a big bonus. 

I still have absolutely no way to compare MPO to other stocks in the sector. Seems (no pun intended) to be very hard to actually see what value their fields have. All I can see is a reasonable field in China, pretty ordinary one in the US and one in Queensland that is already dropping in production. They have a few JV fields, which are pretty prospective, but they look like they can have their cut further reduced from the way I am reading it. They seems to be further from production and certification than a lot of others as well.

But, the chart looks good... so you never know.


----------



## windwalker (2 May 2007)

Will continue to hold, price is heading in right direction, just like IDL, feel there is a way to go yet for both of them


----------



## nizar (6 May 2007)

windwalker said:


> Will continue to hold, price is heading in right direction, just like IDL, feel there is a way to go yet for both of them




MPO hasnt closed at 14.5c since 1996.
Thats a pretty signifcant breakout if iv ever seen one!
Looking forward to this week and beyond


----------



## nizar (21 May 2007)

Today was what i was waiting for. A chance to top up.
Bounced off 14.5c and never closed below it.
Held the support from the previous pullback nicely.
Then today white candle and a tail to confirm the support is there.
I reckon 2mrw a breakaway white candle on volume to start the next run.
I'll be buying the opening price 2mrw (i suspect 15.5c).
IMO...


----------



## chops_a_must (21 May 2007)

nizar said:


> Today was what i was waiting for. A chance to top up.
> Bounced off 14.5c and never closed below it.
> Held the support from the previous pullback nicely.
> Then today white candle and a tail to confirm the support is there.
> ...



I agree Niz.

The fibs look rather nice (been mucking around with them tonight). Bounced off the 38.2% retracement level of the recent run today. The extensensions seem to be bunched at about 20c. So it will be interesting to see where it heads. A couple of these gas companies look like they are about to go nuts. QGC and AOE to name a few...

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## SGB (25 May 2007)

nizar said:


> MPO hasnt closed at 14.5c since 1996.
> Thats a pretty signifcant breakout if iv ever seen one!
> Looking forward to this week and beyond




May have finally broken 7 year drought.
Check the 30 point S/R lines.

(p.s-- I do not work for HUBB ) 

SGB


----------



## SGB (28 May 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> I agree Niz.
> 
> The fibs look rather nice (been mucking around with them tonight). Bounced off the 38.2% retracement level of the recent run today. The extensensions seem to be bunched at about 20c. So it will be interesting to see where it heads. A couple of these gas companies look like they are about to go nuts. QGC and AOE to name a few...
> 
> ...




Hi Chops
MPO going nuts today and volume continually increasing. Its actually covered  its May 8th highs 
Nice T/A signs
Cheers


----------



## BIG BWACULL (28 May 2007)

SGB said:


> Hi Chops
> MPO going nuts today and volume continually increasing. Its actually covered  its May 8th highs
> Nice T/A signs
> Cheers



You can say that again  fifteen million and cracked nineteen cents buyers building at 18.5c (had to spell numbers to make a hundred characters)


----------



## sting (29 May 2007)

going up an still going up..... where will it stop today I hope it will stay above 20 cents..any comments???

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## BIG BWACULL (29 May 2007)

Announcement out about higher then expected gas in china, 30 million shares through at 20c sorry make that 20.5c 20% increase


----------



## Caliente (29 May 2007)

yup - this one is going ballistic. The true leverage lies in the options - trading at close to 2 cent discount to the heads.


----------



## Brissydave (29 May 2007)

The discount is closing up ... now less than a cent .. but still worth while for the doubled exposure ... just be aware of the expiry date being close.

Cheers ... dave


----------



## Caliente (30 May 2007)

A HC post by a well respected 
//
(i always need to add this disclaimer as 90% of posters on HC are rampers or mentally retarded) 
//
member, trade4profit that explains a few things about todays announcement. Note: this ann is not officially 1P nor will it be until *certification* of reserves.

Post starts here

"Yes, I read it as 1P...but even 2P at this stage would be good.

150bcf net to MPO = 160Pj

In China...50-75% higher prices suggests more than double the profit margins per mmcf sold than here in Australia...in effect this equates 160Pj in China to say 320Pj here in Australia...only difference is your cap ex is about half to get the same overall cash flows...or alternatively, the same level of investment reaps twice the returns!

So, with 160PJ of P1? in China alone, this is almost double AOE's current total P1 reserve of 86PJ

Admittedly, with a market cap of $1.1b AOE is much further down the development/producer path than MPO...but clearly, with these sorts of numbers already, MPO holds infinately more potential now than AOE ever did when they were at the same stage.

Clearly, the MPO business model is looking at similar if not higher market cap targets down the track...not tomorrow...lol...but one day?

Of further interest to me not mentioned in today's announcement...the two cored holes currently de-watering were drilled beyond the previously defined reserve upgrade, so arguably, we already have an upgrade possible on the reserves released today?

People should not underestimate today's announcement...it is if of a fundamentally important nauture and is of the type many larger players would have been waiting on before moving heavy money in!

We saw at least 3 half million dollar lines go through today...and numerous $200k+ lines go through...the vast majority of which were all at-market buys. Certainly the larget three single orders for the day were all at-market buys in the 19.5, 20 and 20.5c ranges."

*POST ENDS*

Just to add a few comments. We all like undervalued companies, but my key deciding factor is solid management, and this one is fitting the bill.

- Molopo have three brilliant ex-BHP CBM team members with a complementary set of skills (1 drill manager, 1 geo, 1 CEO)


- This is only one of Molopos many projects. Molopo is producing/developing and exploring all over the world including QLD/NSW/South Africa/USA. So plenty of completely unconsidered extra upside potential.

- China. high demand, higher prices, low sovereign risk (read: not in Puntland!!!) and partnered with an experienced major.

Molopo is currently a proven explorer/junior producer/junior developer.

- At the risk of sounding like a ramp, I feelt that as LiuLin (Chinese project) moves ahead, we will see a massive rerating of this stock over the next 6-9 months.

Apart from the usual natural disaster/sovereign risk/company lies potential I also see very little in the way of downside risk, apart from trading fluctuations. 

As always, I'd like to invite all constructive criticism to my claim.

edit - look to options, MPOOA (exercise 10c) for continuing value+leverage.

It is pretty safe to assume you will get at least a 1 to 1.5 cent discount at all times with the MPOOA, plus 2x leverage.

Cheers
-Cali


----------



## chris1983 (30 May 2007)

My dad holds Molopo and I also saw them at 3 cents when the BHP expert came in.  Too bad I didnt take my own gut feelings and buy in.  I must say I don't find T4P respected.  I have questioned him before and he hates confrontation and other views.  Wouldnt even answer my questions on GDN because he knew he was wrong.  This was at a stage when he was trying to ramp up their new uranium assets.

T4P fails to recognise all of AOE's further land holdings.  Their reserves are such a small portion of their current land holdings in Australia.

What about the huge farm-in deals announced by EIG and Gail is on the way?  T4P is a joke.  He doesnt mention any of Arrows international assets such as 6 projects in India, 4 each in China and Indonesia, 2 in Vietnam.

Molopo are definately a good stock and I hope they keep running as my Dad has an interest but when T4P starts his comparisons I just shake my head and wonder.


----------



## chris1983 (30 May 2007)

He also fails to mention their 2p and 3p reserves.  cough cough.  I really wonder with the supposedly almighty T4P at times.


----------



## Caliente (30 May 2007)

hi chris - didn't realise AOE has such a big 2P/3P base as well. Given time, we'll see the same with MPO - they've got a lot of cracks to frac!

re: T4P thats why I always add a disclaimer to all HC posts for the ASF faithful. 

But I do find that despite shortcomings I get a lot of useful information from his work, and as such hold him in high regard.


----------



## nizar (30 May 2007)

T4P has a large following over at HC.

I dont see anything wrong with what he does. Buy a stock. Do some research, And make it a winner by ramping it to 70,000 members.

Sounds like a plan.

Good on him, he probably cleans up from this strategy.

As for MPO, this stock is a winner. Im very happy to have doubled my position when it pulled back at 15.5c last week.


----------



## chris1983 (30 May 2007)

Caliente said:


> hi chris - didn't realise AOE has such a big 2P/3P base as well. Given time, we'll see the same with MPO - they've got a lot of cracks to frac!
> 
> re: T4P thats why I always add a disclaimer to all HC posts for the ASF faithful.
> 
> But I do find that despite shortcomings I get a lot of useful information from his work, and as such hold him in high regard.




I think he is very good also.  I kinda of have a negative sentiment towards him because of his reactions when I pull him up.  But its all good.  MPO are going along nicely.  Welldone with them.


----------



## chops_a_must (30 May 2007)

chris1983 said:


> I think he is very good also.  I kinda of have a negative sentiment towards him because of his reactions when I pull him up.  But its all good.  MPO are going along nicely.  Welldone with them.



There is absolutely no comparison between MPO and AOE in my mind. AOE have what, 900Pj in 2P from 2% of their land holdings in Australia? With a target of 1100PJ by the end of this year, which looks like it is going to be exceeded.

To me, on this project alone, MPO's fair value on a comparative basis would be a market cap of around 200m. Which would still be a significant premium to today's share price. But it certainly isn't an AOE.


----------



## nizar (31 May 2007)

Upwards and onwards today for this one.
Having a great run.

Several large parcels going through today.
500k has become common.

Blue skies once again


----------



## SGB (31 May 2007)

nizar said:


> Upwards and onwards today for this one.
> Having a great run.
> 
> Several large parcels going through today.
> ...




Yep 
Really going strong. As long as the fundamentals remain upbeat it could convulse through the 1995 high of 25c.


----------



## sting (1 June 2007)

Off and running to a good start todat over 1mil ea of shares ans oppies in the first 5 min....

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## Caliente (1 June 2007)

yup - this is real and its happening right now. 

Just broke through 23.5 cents. My price prediction for close today based on morning action is a +2/2.5 cent gain, to 25.5/26.


----------



## Jimminy (1 June 2007)

constable said:


> Well the buyer is still there on the front line. You would think that to put $172000 into a stock of this type you'd have rocks in your head! Unless of course they are expecting some great returns ?!




It's interesting to read back on old posts (Dec 06) and think that we were the ones with rocks in our head!!

Wonder if they still have their 4m shares at 4.3c?


----------



## nizar (2 June 2007)

Attached is a chart showing how well the 20dma has acted as support during this breakout beginning at the first green circle.

I saw it as a break of resistance on volume and as such this green circle was the day i initially bought in.

20dma now sitting on 17.5-18c which would be ideal support, also is the horizontal resistance [blue line] (which should become support on the way down if the uptrend continues).

Second green circle is where i topped up, once she bounced from the pullback, confirming the previous low of 14c is now the new support [blue line], and this confirmed the 20dma as a support as well.

If this was to pullback to 17.5-18c the uptrend would still be perfectly intact, and ill be waiting there for a top up after the bounce.


----------



## Caliente (4 June 2007)

still moving beautifully. 

Controlled Insto buying propping 1.5-2.5 cent rises every day, and the vast majority of this volume is buying, with entire lines being taken out in hits. 

Good sailing for the MPO, and the sector as a whole.

AOE/QGC doing amazing things too =)


----------



## constable (4 June 2007)

Jimminy said:


> It's interesting to read back on old posts (Dec 06) and think that we were the ones with rocks in our head!!
> 
> Wonder if they still have their 4m shares at 4.3c?




Hmmm no rocks but maybe a little inside info perhaps! Anyway that 170k would be worth nearly 1.2mill at todays close WOW!


----------



## SGB (4 June 2007)

Is MPO ready to head into higher grounds and smash 14 year drought?
.......Time Will Tell........

SGB


----------



## TMo (5 June 2007)

Any speculation as to where Molopo's going to hit resistance next? We've been up for 6 of the last 7 days now, and today looks to be no different.


----------



## nizar (5 June 2007)

TMo said:


> Any speculation as to where Molopo's going to hit resistance next? We've been up for 6 of the last 7 days now, and today looks to be no different.




Looks to me that the short-term top for this one is in at 30c.
I would be cashing out now (today) if i was trading this one short term.

But im here for the longterm and will top up on any pullback. Im looking for low to mid 20s.


----------



## TMo (5 June 2007)

Thanks. I've been looking at selling about half my (small) holding and buying more when it pulls back, which seems inevitable.


----------



## nizar (14 June 2007)

Looks like the start of the next upleg to me  

This stock is so textbook.

Look at the 20-30mil+ volumes on the breakouts and 5-10m vols on the retraces.

This stock is a winner


----------



## SGB (14 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Looks like the start of the next upleg to me
> 
> This stock is so textbook.
> 
> ...




Agree nizar,
The next  biggest barrier is .30. If broken who knows where this will go.
Volumns are very high of late. 
SGB


----------



## Caliente (14 June 2007)

what people haven't cottoned onto yet is the massive insto support that is accumulating these MPO shares right now. Credit Suisse (huge broking house) is the latest to jump on the wagon.


----------



## nizar (19 June 2007)

If this causes a surge today then this MPO of ours will be the most textbook Iv seen for a while, with the tail to the 20dma providing the support for the next leg up, just like at 14 and 15.5c.

Chart with thoughts attached.


----------



## nizar (20 June 2007)

nizar said:


> If this causes a surge today then this MPO of ours will be the most textbook Iv seen for a while, with the tail to the 20dma providing the support for the next leg up, just like at 14 and 15.5c.
> 
> Chart with thoughts attached.




Well it bounced off the 20dma (which has supported it since sub-10c levels) like a champion today.

The next few days will indicate the next trend -- whether its upwards or sideways.


----------



## SGB (20 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Well it bounced off the 20dma (which has supported it since sub-10c levels) like a champion today.
> 
> The next few days will indicate the next trend -- whether its upwards or sideways.




Nice prediction nizar,
Would like to see this one go through the .30 barrier. Some positive fundy news would certainly do the trick.
Good luck.

Cheers
SGB


----------



## sandlion (20 June 2007)

Hi All...

mine is not very technical...I hold MPO for some very basic reasons...LNG generally is the way the majors are going worldwide...CSG is a pretty low tech recovery option and easy if you keep the well flowing...the BHP dude in charge will drive the company into the sort of territory ESG and formerly QGC occupied (before QGC moved up into AOE territory and before AOE went into local major territory)

I been to Molopo's wells  I have touched the compressors...!!! Its a nice spot and prime for growth


----------



## Hawkeye (27 June 2007)

Can anyone shed some light as to what is happening with Molopo.  I'm in for the long run - however todays 'good news' announcements were not thought of in that light by the market...sp continues to fall - down to 23c. For some - this could be seen as a good 'buy in' time - but for those of us who hold it - it's not great news when we were expecting another run at the .30.


----------



## malachii (27 June 2007)

I certainly used today as a top up day - bought $20 000 worth.  Hope I'm not making a mistake - I think the downward pressure is due to everyone having to pay for their MPOOA (options) this week.  People are selling the share to convert the option - that's my theory anyway. 

malachii


----------



## malachii (28 June 2007)

Nice bounce back to the 24.5-25cent range this morning.  Hope it holds and doesn't get caught up too much more in the end of financial year and option conversion downdrafts - but if it does - I think I might pick up some more.

malachii


----------



## SGB (28 June 2007)

malachii said:


> Nice bounce back to the 24.5-25cent range this morning.  Hope it holds and doesn't get caught up too much more in the end of financial year and option conversion downdrafts - but if it does - I think I might pick up some more.
> 
> malachii




Hello malachi

geez.... i like the way this one is shaping up IMO.
As a t/a user the swing,although week, is advancing a double top. A strong day tomorrow will ignite the SAR and could possibly cross over in the MACD, a buy signal for bull traders. Resistant points are .28 , .30 , and .32. but has plenty of RSI to handle this.
Longer term investors like yourself would enjoy better fundles.
Its really up to tommorrows fundles to help us out.ie: end of financial year and option conversion downdrafts.

Cheers
SGB


----------



## malachii (3 July 2007)

Well - currently touching 28.5 and building a good 1mil+ depth at 28 + 27.5.  Keep it coming!

malachii


----------



## SGB (3 July 2007)

SGB said:


> Is MPO ready to head into higher grounds and smash 14 year drought?
> .......Time Will Tell........
> 
> SGB




Its that time again...
Can it extend the 14 year drought.
MPO Volumns are once again very high today

SGB


----------



## Lachlan6 (3 July 2007)

Very nice chart set up. Bought in today at 29.5c. I think this may have a way to go yet after breaking short term resistance since early June.


----------



## SGB (3 July 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Very nice chart set up. Bought in today at 29.5c. I think this may have a way to go yet after breaking short term resistance since early June.




Hi Lachlan
Charts look very healthy and just as i type it hit .305. New 14 year highs.
Who knows where we will end up from here.


----------



## nizar (10 July 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Very nice chart set up. Bought in today at 29.5c. I think this may have a way to go yet after breaking short term resistance since early June.




Nice close today. Looks to me like shes gonna go for another run.
Solid support at 28.5c.

I mite add a few more 2mrw.


----------



## CanOz (10 July 2007)

The Commercials are long on Gas too, i'll post a futures chart later. Not sure really how much it has to do with the price movement though. Energy sector hasn't been great the last week, time to get a move on.

Cheers,


----------



## malachii (12 July 2007)

MPO in a trading halt now - Geez are all the Coal Seam Gas Companies making an announcement today!!  Hope it's a good one!!!

malachii


----------



## daaussie (15 July 2007)

MPO trading very well, this is a nice rise to 34.5 on friday, and after a few profit taking, stablized at 32.5
Any thoughts on mondays potential?


----------



## SGB (16 July 2007)

daaussie said:


> MPO trading very well, this is a nice rise to 34.5 on friday, and after a few profit taking, stablized at 32.5
> Any thoughts on mondays potential?




Getting a little overbought for me now. Exceeded trading plan so I'm out. Happy to take 100% profit.
SGB


----------



## BIG BWACULL (23 July 2007)

Announcement out and positive reaction from the market 
*Molopo to Accelerate Gas Developments with Heavily Oversubscribed* Placement


> Molopo Australia Limited is pleased to announce the completion of a $33.25 million share placement (“Placement”) to sophisticated and professional investors, involving the issue of 133 million ordinary shares in the capital of the Company at an issue price of $0.25 per share. The proceeds of the Placement will be used by Molopo to accelerate its development and production plans while also enhancing its existing exploration and appraisal programmes. Over the forthcoming 12-18 months, the funds will be used to specifically support the following:
> a) Further development of the Mungi Gas Field once the existing sole risk well programme is successfully completed;
> b) Finance the acquisition of Helm’s share of the Queensland coalbed methane assets, subject to Completion. With the Helm acquisition Molopo’s share of the Queensland CBM assets will stand at 50%;
> c) Funding major work programmes aimed at securing reserves certification in both the Gloucester and China Liu Lin projects as a precursor to development commitment;
> ...


----------



## nizar (24 July 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Announcement out and positive reaction from the market
> *Molopo to Accelerate Gas Developments with Heavily Oversubscribed* Placement




It didnt need much volume to prompt this alltime high close.
Looks to me like the beginning of the next upleg.


----------



## clowboy (24 July 2007)

Hope your right nizar, its been a bit dorment as of late but support at around 28/29 has built up a bit


----------



## Col Lector (24 July 2007)

Gidday MPOs.. I can imagine that MPO would need to churn some more cash into the Gloucester project. AJL...the 70%JV partner raised $25mill in the last couple of weeks to accelerate Gloucester.
Just wondering what proportion of the MPO shareprice 32.5c would MPO-holders attribute to MPO's interest in the GloucesterCSG project??


----------



## BIG BWACULL (24 July 2007)

nizar said:


> It didnt need much volume to prompt this alltime high close.
> Looks to me like the beginning of the next upleg.



The Afternoon announcment sent it to a good close  and possibly more to come.
*AGREEMENT SIGNED TO DOUBLE MOLOPO’S SHARE OF QLD CBM ASSETS*


> Molopo Australia Limited wishes to announce that, following the signing of a Heads of Agreement with Helm Energy-Australia, LLC (“Helm”) to acquire its Queensland coalbed methane (“CBM”) interests (as previously announced by the Company on 29th June 2007), a Purchase and Sale Agreement has now been executed. Molopo will boost its interest from 25% to 50% in the Bowen Basin CBM assets, including the Mungi Gas Field, as well as the Harcourt, Bindaree, Timmy, Lilyvale, Oak Park and Sirius Prospects. On completion, the acquisition will make Molopo the largest participant in the joint venture at 50%, with subsidiaries of Anglo (25.5%) and Mitsui (24.5%) being the remaining partners. Molopo will acquire 100% of the shares in Helm Energy-Australia, LLC (“HEA”), which in turn holds the Queensland CBM interests in PL94 (northern sublease), ATP564P/PLA210 and ATP602P. Along with the interest in the tenements, Molopo will also be acquiring Helm’s share of production from the Mungi Gas Field, an additional 50% interest in the Mungi compressor and spur pipeline, and will assume Helm’s interest in all gas contracts associated with the projects. Acquiring the company may also provide Molopo with access to the tax losses within HEA.





> Molopo’s Managing Director, Mr. Stephen Mitchell, said “The acquisition of the Helm interests will give Molopo a substantial interest in this core project area. Combined with a strong cash position (approximately $42m expected by late August) assuming approval is granted by shareholders for the acquisition of HEA and the recent placement, Molopo is now ideally positioned to benefit from development and appraisal activities in the region as well as increased gas reserves, cash flow and leverage in the Queensland gas markets.€


----------



## SGB (2 August 2007)

SGB said:


> Getting a little overbought for me now. Exceeded trading plan so I'm out. Happy to take 100% profit.
> SGB




Happy to be back in MPO now. Bought in at 24c yesterday. A liitle oversold and representing good value in my opinion.


----------



## financial chat (8 August 2007)

MPO is starting to make a recovery.  There is plenty of news due over the next quarter so I think that the current price is the base, so long as the international markets behave


----------



## BIG BWACULL (9 August 2007)

Announcment out this morning  9th august
DRILLING STARTS ON THIRD GLOUCESTER BASIN EXPLORATION HOLE 



> Drilling has commenced in Waukivory 01, the third of four part-cored coal bed methane (CBM) exploration holes, planned as part of 13 holes in the expanded Phase II Gloucester Basin appraisal programme. Waukivory 01 spudded on 2nd August to assess the CBM potential in the northern portion of the Gloucester Basin in PEL 285. The current progress depth is approximately 111m, with a proposed total depth of 1,000m. The hole is designed to test the depth, thickness and coal and gas characteristics of the coal seams in the Gloucester Coal Measures, and is specifically located to test the CBM potential of coal seams within the Craven Subgroup and underlying Avon Subgroup.


----------



## Col Lector (9 August 2007)

Gidday BIG, what are your thoughts on Drill No2 at Gloucester. Results yet to be released... any idea when these could be expected ...& releasedby who...MPO or AJL?
btw no AJL ann this morning relating to release of MPO ann/gloucester 
:dunno:


----------



## financial chat (9 August 2007)

We must be getting very close to when we find out what price BHP is going to get for its Chinese assets. The expectation was for a strong rerating for MPO when this detail was announced.


----------



## financial chat (9 August 2007)

Just posted by someone on hc:

double bottom 

New Post | Post Reply Back | View Thread | Previous in Thread | Next in Thread 
Add User to Favourites | Add Stock to Favourites | Email to a Friend | Ignore Member | Ignore Stock | History 
Subject: double bottom 
Stock Code: MPO - MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED 
Posted: 09/08/07 12:01 Hotcopper Radio: MPO on BoardRoom Radio 
Posted By: robbbbbbb Views: 6 
Post #: 2016899 (Start of thread) Sentiment: Buy 
IP: 124.177.xxx.xxx Voluntary Disclosure: Stock Held 
if the market settles down here over the next week something you might want to keep in mind is that after the recent down we had a double bottom occur with molopo that would make me think that the next up trend could see us realisticly look at 43 cents thats bases on technicals and not factoring in any market announcements

will watch with interest and mabye buy some more early nex week  
Price When Posted: $0.255


----------



## SGB (9 August 2007)

financial chat said:


> Just posted by someone on hc:
> 
> double bottom
> 
> ...




Hi F C
I make this a quadruple bottom, which is why I bought into it. Generally a correction is active after a triple bottom.With another couple of up days as well will spark a cross over into a buy MACD. If this occurs 22c is  the bottom. 
If on the other hand it does drop under 22c it will spark another sell off to 20cents.
Hopefully not.

SGB


----------



## BIG BWACULL (23 August 2007)

Announcement out 

*MOLOPO DISCOVERS MORE GAS “BLOWERS” IN SOUTH AFRICA AND
CONSIDERS EARLY DEVELOPMENT OPTIONS*



> Molopo’s initial three month exploration and appraisal work programme in the newly awarded South
> African Exploration Rights have yielded very encouraging results with over 70 gas emitting boreholes
> identified.
> Given the highly encouraging results, the programme emphasis is now shifting from exploration to the
> ...



Encouraging news MPO  has taken a battering lately


----------



## Wilson! (23 August 2007)

I particularly like the comments in the announcement "CONSIDERS EARLY DEVELOPMENT OPTIONS" 



Interesting days ahead


----------



## BIG BWACULL (5 September 2007)

Is there an annoucement coming out  What does Pre nr stand for exactly (i know it holds the market while an annoucment is submitted) oh here its now 
*MOLOPO FINALISES $33.25M PLACEMENT AT $0.25 PER SHARE *


> Molopo Australia Limited is pleased to announce that, following approval by shareholders last Friday 31 August, authorising the placement of 133 million ordinary shares to sophisticated and professional investors at an issue price of 25 cents per share ("Placement"), the Placement has been finalised, with $33.25million received today. The proceeds of the Placement will be used by Molopo to accelerate its development and production plans while also enhancing its existing exploration and appraisal programmes. Over the forthcoming 12-18 months, the funds will be used specifically to support the following: a) Further development of the Mungi Gas Field once the existing sole risk well programme is successfully completed;
> b) Finance the $6million cash portion of the acquisition of Helm’s share of the Queensland coalbed methane assets. The non-cash consideration of this transaction, involving a placement of 30 million ordinary shares to the vendors, was approved at last Friday's general meeting. The acquisition is now unconditional, with Completion scheduled to occur later this week;
> c) Funding major work programmes aimed at securing reserves certification in both the Gloucester and China Liu Lin projects as a precursor to development commitment;
> d) Expanding its exploration programme in South Africa (where Molopo recently increased its interest to 100%) and investigating the potential to move to earlier production capture from this new area; and e) Additional working capital for the Company.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (5 September 2007)

All cashed up and poised for expansion. The next 6 months should be good if the yanks can get their act together.


----------



## fmf (17 September 2007)

*un-loved atm*

mpo seems struggling again today, someone tell me why this little gem is currently out of favour, must be drilling news soon


----------



## Sean K (17 September 2007)

*Re: un-loved atm*



fmf said:


> mpo seems struggling again today, someone tell me why this little gem is currently out of favour, must be drilling news soon



fmf, before starting a thread, please do a search to see if there is already one created for the stock. Search function is in the top tool bar. Cheers, kennas


----------



## Wilson! (19 September 2007)

Will today be the day mpo's fortunes turn back around?
Big orders coming in for the open here folks, keeping all fingers and toes crossed, and surely it can't be held back much longer...

Lots of sell orders have disappeared up the line this morning


----------



## danc (11 October 2007)

A bit of tech stuff on this , because of the patten of the chart, because of the RSI patten, because of the OBV on week and mth charts,because of a fibbo cluster both .618 points based on major ranges because of the minor range which sits on what is known as a gattley patten at the fibbo point .786, because of the build up of vol over the last 4/5 days , because basicly this one has hi potential and establishing fundies i reckon THE BOTTOM is in///


----------



## BIG BWACULL (11 October 2007)

danc said:


> A bit of tech stuff on this , because of the patten of the chart, because of the RSI patten, because of the OBV on week and mth charts,because of a fibbo cluster both .618 points based on major ranges because of the minor range which sits on what is known as a gattley patten at the fibbo point .786, because of the build up of vol over the last 4/5 days , because basicly this one has hi potential and establishing fundies i reckon THE BOTTOM is in///



Nice summary, I've been in for a while waiting for the explosion, Almost like a slingshot pulling back to point of breaking then pow see ya  ,Thats my analysis


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 October 2007)

Looks like molopo may be on the move today up 10% in 7.9 million shares.Lets hope make that 13,3% as i type at 17c now over and out
Its the only stock holding up my portfolio today PHEW


----------



## HRL (17 October 2007)

At last count up 26% - 797 trades and 42m vol.  Over a weeks worth in one day.  Nice action for no news.  Am a bit surprised is slid down so far considering there has been only good news for months.  Am happy waiting on this one as it's already doubled my money earlier in the year (in 16 out 32) and might well do it again in the coming months after it slipped back into the teens... just my opinion of course


----------



## EZZA (19 October 2007)

hi fellas,

looks like it broke out over last couple of days, anyone have an idea of a good entry point on this one.  I'm thinking 18c at the moment if it pulls back.
possibly hitting a little resistance at around 23c.

Anyone with any input?  i'm new to the TA game.

cheers


----------



## HRL (19 October 2007)

Hi EZZA,

Hard to say really as there has been so much movement over the past months... nice long climb up to 30 then tanked back to 15.  Good upturn this week but don't know if it will hold.  Interest has definitely returned this week with trades and volume higher than it's been for a while.  I would expect 18-20 to be a good support level for now - buy queue is stacked at 20-20.5 (4.5m orders) and then lower at 18-19 (another 4m).  Sell side is piled up to 24.  Annual report looked good the other day but there hasn't been much real news recently.  Some good news and everything could change.  Wish I had the readies last week as 15 was pretty cheap IMO.


----------



## EZZA (21 October 2007)

HRL said:


> Hi EZZA,
> 
> Hard to say really as there has been so much movement over the past months... nice long climb up to 30 then tanked back to 15.  Good upturn this week but don't know if it will hold.  Interest has definitely returned this week with trades and volume higher than it's been for a while.  I would expect 18-20 to be a good support level for now - buy queue is stacked at 20-20.5 (4.5m orders) and then lower at 18-19 (another 4m).  Sell side is piled up to 24.  Annual report looked good the other day but there hasn't been much real news recently.  Some good news and everything could change.  Wish I had the readies last week as 15 was pretty cheap IMO.




Coolies, will way up whether i'll trade it.  been trading a gold stock, only other stock i'm holding with oil and gas exposure is nxs, biggest mover of the week.

remember watching mpo at 13c, then taking off thought i missed the boat then it comes back down again and takes off. are you in mpo?


----------



## james99 (28 October 2007)

I don't think that you have missed the boat at all. MPO has a very experienced management team and has a lower price per resource unit than many competitors.

The Baillieu report (see link below) contains a very limited summary in that regard, but there has been progress since then. Its target price of .45 was being approached ( a high of .345 I think) and the stock suffered from the general international subprime problems from 9 August 2007. However, there appears now to be greater optimism that those can be contained. 

Whether that is right or not (and we cannot really tell how deep the subprime problems are), it does now seem clear from the latest Chinese GDP / inflation / wealth statistics that Chinese growth and energy demands continue unabated, and Molopo is ver well placed with its Chinese JV partner and interest in the Liulin area to play a part in that. Even a minor role in the Chinese region can result in a $1 bil cap company (a 5 times increase over the curren cap).

In short the Baillieu report is conservative in its .45 estimate but does perhaps correctly call it a short term speculative buy, given the trading patterns re small cap companies. However, it is assisted by good fundamentals and that makes it a good mid / long term investment as well.

Baillieu considered the reserve / market cap ratio to be the lowest in the sector at .26. It is still in a similar position (now .21) and will stand to gain well from recovery and further interest in the Au. resource sector, a sector that is gaining increasing international interest. 

Its board includes Ian Gorman from BHP, and an ability to make and exploit both international resouce connection and international investors.

In short, even if there are further subprime issues, this sector and company are well placed. I disclose shareholdings in this company.

http://www.molopo.com.au/broker_report_16_7_07.pdf


----------



## james99 (30 October 2007)

I might add, to fully evaluate MPO it is necessary to consider the importance of the CBM industry in China and the Shanxi province. Eg, see below from the China Daily (part article - it is two pages and you can go to the site)

CBM booms in Shanxi Province
By Wan Zhi Hiong (China Daily)
Updated: 2007-10-22 11:13


Several coalbed methane (CBM) pipelines are planned for North China's Shanxi Province, home to one-third of China's coal reserves. With a total investment of over three billion yuan (US$399 million), they will better utilize the province's vast CBM resources - a coal mine gas with components similar to natural gas.

China plans to build 10 CBM pipelines by the end of 2010, according to the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-10) for the CBM industry. Nine of them will start from or go through Shanxi Province.

The 10 pipelines will have a length of 1,441 kilometers, with a total capacity of 6.53 billion cubic meters and require an investment of 3.09 billion yuan, according to the plan.

"We will start construction on four to five pipelines among the 10 during the 11th Five-year Plan period," Sun Maoyuan, general manager of China United Coalbed Methane Co Ltd (CUCBM), tells China Business Weekly. "Currently our company is planning for some pipelines in the eastern and central parts of Shanxi, and we are still considering locations and routes."

CUCBM, the nation's largest CBM firm, together with other companies, are also planning the first cross-province pipeline in the nation. The project will link Duanshi County in Shanxi with Bo'ai County in Henan, passing through the city of Jincheng in Shanxi Province.

The 120 kilometer-long pipeline has a designed capacity of one billion cubic meters. The project's total investment will be between 400 and 500 million yuan, Sun says.

The Duanshi-Bo'ai line will ease the natural gas shortage in Henan Province, which has seen increasing demand for energy in recent years. Some analysts estimate the natural gas supply shortage in Henan to be about one billion cubic meters each year.

"For example, a color TV tube plant located at Bo'ai County, which is also the end of our pipeline, needs 500 million cubic meters of CBM a year," Sun says. "The company is eager to get the gas resources from Shanxi."

CUCBM has developed Jincheng City, located in the Qinshui basin in the southeast of Shanxi, into a large CBM production base for the company. "Now together with the nation's largest oil company, PetroChina, we have built production facilities with a capacity of one billion cubic meters per year in the basin," Sun says.

According to industry insiders, some CBM pipelines will be connected with the nation's west-east gas pipeline, but Sun's company has no plans to link the CBM pipelines with the west-east line.

"The CBM pipelines are low pressure while the west-east line is high pressure. Linking the two pipelines will result in a waste of money and energy for us," he says.


----------



## james99 (3 November 2007)

Molopo, AJ Lucas advance CSM pilot  

Thursday, 1 November 2007

COAL seam methane partners Molopo Australia and AJ Lucas plan to put the first wells at the Stratford pilot project, in New South Wales permit PEL 185, on production test over November and December.

See link:

http://www.petroleumnews.net/storyview.asp?storyid=121059&sectionsource=f21204


----------



## mu5hu (8 November 2007)

here my 2cents
maybe some1 with more experience can agree or disagree with me.

I think that the SP for MPO is holding to the Fibonacci retracement levels. Atm its using the 50% level as support and 38.2% as resistance

as the chart shows below, it seems to be abiding by the levels but..murphy's law...whenever i point this out, it usually goes the other way LOL

It is also holding up fairly well with that hefty drop from the DJ today.

Cheers


----------



## james99 (9 November 2007)

I think current levels have as much to do with the spooked international sentiment as anything else. The shares today will trade on a 1 for 5 consolidated basis, which the company says will give it greater credibility in contractual negotiaions at a government level. That is an intangible matter in the short term, that may lead to long term benefit.

Regardless, the fundamentals are good (see earlier posts) and the oil price volatility and spiking (which may become a feature in future) will only serve to reinforce the value of alternatives such as CBM, UGC etc, and the related companies, including MPO. It is, I think, to shore up reserve estimates over the next month or two and that will be interesting. It has an excellent team and I anticpate that they would have chosen their areas well. They did well having Fortune (UK) as a jv partner in China (it has good connections in China). (disclosure: very recent but medium term shareholder).


----------



## rub92me (9 November 2007)

I bought some yesterday at 19 cents. From a TA perspective as long as 17.5 cents holds I'm willing to give it time. If it breaks above 22.5 then I'll probably add to my position. Agree with you james99 that the next 2-3 months could provide a lot of upside if they get some good results from production testing. Time will tell.


----------



## james99 (14 November 2007)

Well Rub the consolidated shares closed at today $1.00, so the equivalent of .20 pre consolidation, with reasonable volume of 733,789.


----------



## rub92me (15 November 2007)

Yes, looks like support is holding, which is encouraging. Share consolidation should reduce volaltility a bit. Now patiently waiting for results from the pilot - hopefully good...


----------



## james99 (24 November 2007)

Well Rub, I see yesterday it announced positive and commercial gas flows were re-established from its Gloucester project with Lucas. It is making good on its desire to commercialise that early it seems. It should help re-rate it from a primary explorer to a explorer / producer. See link (ps disclose holdings).

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071123/pdf/3160sjw52n2lv6.pdf


----------



## james99 (11 December 2007)

I see Gloucester has achieved 750,000 cfm, well in excess of a commercial low rate, and that an independent reservces certification is in progress and expected by year end. See link:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071211/pdf/316dwcfzp1rxrq.pdf


----------



## james99 (16 December 2007)

Well Rub, their reserve potential is quite astonishing, if the comments of the company in its latest announcment are correct, eg Queensland potential 448 pj at 3p, although only 12 pj at 1 p. At say $AU3.5 mil pj, the Queensland resource, if it can be proven, will be from $AU42mil to $AU1.568 bil., with MPO having a 30% share in part (there is insufficient easily accessible info to break down that to the licences with with MPO 30% vs that with MPO 100%).

That said, Stephen Mitchell etimated that the Queensland prospect could be up to 1,500 pj (AU$5.250bil, and even a 30% share would be $AU1.575 bil), and that is the most easily commercialised - a near term project.

It has always maintained its Chinese assets to be the largest, then Africa, and we will jsut have to await more detailed info. Given the team and its experience, it is likely to have chosen well. And of course, unlike many, it has sufficent cash reserves to meet its development plans. If even some of its resverves are proven, it will be seen to be grossly undervalued and be rerated I anticpate.  

(I disclose holdings in MPO).


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/2007121...43k6vs7pb5.pdf


----------



## allaboutprofits (7 January 2008)

Watching MPO this last month has been quite stimulating for me. From my point of view, I have noticed quite a bit of consolidation around the mid .80's ... with very low proportional volume traded. The stimulating part I was referring to, relates to my nervous anticipation for a sudden shift in share price sometime soon into positive territory. The upcoming independent reserves upgrade is due out shortly, is this what will push the sp or is there something else brewing?...



[I disclose holdings in MPO]...


----------



## mu5hu (14 January 2008)

I also have been watching MPO

hrmm think the consolidation has gone to a slight downtrend haha
I see where ur coming from on the consolidation but with the markets being very volatile if not being a bear market, MPO hasnt had alot of support for it. The buying depth has dried up.

2 points ... it has caused a descending triangle
and today (14th Jan) a hammer formed. Some indiciators are turning up due to the hammer.

But it is also at a support level and tested it today so this is nail biting stuff. The fundamentals seem good though. Maybe just bad timing with the market atm.

I do hold MPO and am also crossing my fingers haha


----------



## james99 (15 January 2008)

mu5hu: Yes, I agree. A prudent investor would await announcments and focus on fundamentals. One of the difficultes of small cap investing in volatile markets is that very small players, often short term traders investing from $1,000 to $50,000, will sell, thus both dragging the price down and realising their losses. They are then surprised that they have also missed on rapid re-rating (never quite appreciating that it is darn near impossible to determine when rerating will occur).

The fundamentals remain unchanged and, it seems from Chinese economic reports, its resource needs and energy demands will be unchanged for 2008. I see from reports that the US  has, this January, decided to exploit coal reserves for energy (other than the traditional methods of using coal which it has used widely).

I disclose holdings.


----------



## james99 (4 February 2008)

Well, I hope that MPO is now beginning to trend up again. Up to .59 off lows of < .45; positive report and post report the purchase of 1.85 mil acreas in Quebec. 

Following the Chinese storms, its government is stated to wish to move quickly to develop energy security and reduce reliance on transporting coal. UGC and CMB seem obvious candadites, and it seems are now being targeted for growth.  So, lets hope MPO's Chinese play will benefit. amongst others. Any opinions?

I disclose long term holdings.


----------



## james99 (21 February 2008)

Well, I see that MPO has bought a substantial licence area in Canada: a 80%  net revenue interest in 1.85 million acres, as under $2.00 per acre, with other sales as high as $150.00 per acre.

Further, the price is trending upwards, with a price of .62. I anticpate it (and other CBM / UGC companies) can only gain from oil price increases. 

See:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080204/pdf/3178rf3jknbrnh.pdf

and for the open briefing:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080219/pdf/317j5sfh09f99x.pdf


----------



## james99 (25 February 2008)

The reserves certification is now out for Gloucester - potential recoverable 1, 2 and 3p reserves of > 500 bscf (and Gloucester is still a less important resource of MPO; albeit the one with immediate cash flow potential)

Further, excellent and increasing volume and price - .74 at the close today.

See link:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080225/pdf/317mj7bzps5xkn.pdf


----------



## pointr (25 February 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

" One of the difficultes of small cap investing in volatile markets is that very small players, often short term traders investing from $1,000 to $50,000, will sell, thus both dragging the price down and realising their losses. They are then surprised that they have also missed on rapid re-rating (never quite appreciating that it is darn near impossible to determine when rerating will occur)."

Dear James99, I thought your posting of the 15thJan08(extract above) contained some wonderful truth well expressed. I hold some MPO and a little AJL. I doubt if most of BHP's CBM team went to MPO with their eyes shut! Their projects appear to have great potential if their releases are correct. From my experience their Gloucester Basin partners AJL they are the the masters of the conservative release. My sharemarket capital is fully invested at present, however my last transaction was to top up MPO 5/52 ago @.42. Lets hope we all make some dollars and that NSW gets a new "local"energy source . pointr


----------



## james99 (27 February 2008)

Cheer Pointr. One of the curious apsects of the sharp international drop of a few weeks ago was how indiscriminately stock was dropped. Even, for example, BHP shed to approximately AU$31. 

I too like you treated it as a further purchasing opportunity - short term risk but with excellent medium term upside (I even bought some BHP, unusually for me because I generally pick just a few high opportunity stocks, rather than blue chips); and as it happens thus far the short term risk has not been realised and the upturn significantly quicker than I thought might occur). I entirely agree about the ex-BHP staff with MPO. 

Of course, MPO, as with PNN and a couple of others, has a substantial advantage over many others in todays adverse finance market because it has substantial cash reserves, enough to fund all projects over the next 18 mths. I suspect that some other companies will fare far less well, a factor that is not properly priced in yet.

I see today MPO has reached AU$.80 so it seems to be consolidating an upwards trend. I agree AJL is an excellent partner; and both it and MPO tend to be conservative compared to several other companies when making announcements; further, Gloucester gives a cash flow and easily commercialistion that many other UCG / CBM fields lack.

MPO's Canadian prospect area is very impressive and I suspect could, in time, be worth more than all other licences. I was (but am not now) an investor in Statoil (Norwegian), which purchased, by acquisition of a company, Canadian oil-sands licences for over $1 bil. It is entirely reasonable for UGC / CBM licenes in good areas such as MPO's in Canada to, in the short to medium term, undergo the rerating that oil-sands licences have had over the last 18 to 6 months.

In short, MPO is, relatively, grossly undervalued IMO


----------



## james99 (3 March 2008)

Excellent announcement: A MOU entered into for the sale of the gas (which flows freely to the surface) in South Africa: See link below. One of the few stocks to gain today.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080303/pdf/317tlt088r1b8j.pdf


----------



## mu5hu (3 March 2008)

Hey James99

I read that announcement and thought it was great news.

U say it is undervalued atm. What do u see the value at? I'm not familiar in calculating the Shares valued price.


Cheers

I hold MPO shares.


----------



## james99 (13 March 2008)

Mu5hu

I am not sure that we are meant to or that it is always appropriate to place our own values on shares on this site, further, a share is ultimately worth only what the market dictates. Instead, it is possible to say that (in the authors opinion only) a company is undervalued relative to its peer group, a view that is taken by MPO management - see below link for its open briefing of 7 March 2008. It has substantive advantages compared to various peers, eg:

- excellent management;
- excellent portfolio, balances as to geographical and siverign risk;
- substantial cash assets and no immediate funding needs;
- existing and growing production;
- excellent partners in AGL in Australia and Fortune in China (albeit that China may yet come to naught);
- good paths to commercialistion in several markets;
- a technology that is at least partially tested, as opposed to some entirely speculative UGC technologies.

One of the good things about Canadian, Australian and American licences is that they run a lesser risk of beng nationalised or subject to harsh royalty regimes that some in 3rd world countries. The companies, and there are some, that focus solely on, eg, China have great potential but greater risk. 

Further, some of the smaller caps or more recent producers, eg Stuart STU (I disclose holdings), Samson SSN (I disclose holdings), AED (I do not have holdings) and Carnavon CVN (I do not have holdings) have the advantage of having not committed their increasing production under forward supply contracts at 2006 / 2007 prices. They can, in part, immediately take advantage of any increase in oil and gas prices. Those who are not producing or not near production, or have forward supply contracts at older rates, cannot necessarily do so. 

Those are complemented by being in a sector that is likely to increase in demand as oil price becomes set at a higher plateau. I am not confident of oil maintaining its current high price, but it does seem likley that the US$40-60 bl are gone, and a bottom in the US$60 - 70 seems realistic. If so, then CBM and UGC are entirely viable.

I am anticpating that MPO may increase to $1.50 to 3.00 over the next 2 - 18months (ie a reasonable step up then potentially trending up but I am not sure to where); a wide range indeed but such are the uncertainties of the market and the exploration business. If, eg, the Canadian gas licences duplicate uranium licences 12-6 months ago, then MPO could, on that basis alone, have a value nearer the $1 billion, which would overall justify a price of $4 - 6.00 per share. That, however, is really at the very optimistic end in the short term. Ultimately, the issue is to what extent its "unrisked" potential need to be depreciated having regard to exploration, economic (global) and other risks.

Eg, if there is a global recession then whist MPO will not reduce to nil, it will likely drop a greater percentage than, say, BHP, with its more stable base. It was, for example, only $.45 a few weeks ago, but I see today continues its upward trend and is $.885 as I write this. It could, therefore, reduce to the $.40's but I think that would be a not quite, but close to, worst case senario and a short term low. I say not quite worst case because a global crash is a possibilty, however my pick is that it will be able to be mitigated by the G8 countries.

In comparision, BHP does not have the same upside potential and that is, of course, why we select small caps, but will likely drop less in a global crash.

All that said, IMO substantially undervalued and I disclose quite significant holdings.  

*PS: I have disclosed holdings for the purpose of transparency. It is not intended to be a recommendation; nor is the fact that I do not have shares in, eg only CVN, to be taken as adverse. It is an excellent company as well.*

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...Jyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==&popup=true


----------



## james99 (1 April 2008)

Finally, a reserves estimate for China Luilin, with an unrisked value to MPO of Au$130 mil. 

Perhaps more importantly, it seems that progress is being made and that there are still (therefore) positive relations with Fortune (UK based with excellent Chinese contacts) and CUCBM, both important for further development and expansion. 

I note Fortune jumped 12% on the announcement.

See full text of announcement: 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080401/pdf/318bb8w1vxlvdb.pdf


----------



## james99 (3 April 2008)

More progress with Mungi and the share price seems to be steadily increasing. See link below. 



http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080403/pdf/318d1xx1p93s5h.pdf


----------



## malachii (3 April 2008)

I wouldn't have expected such a big jump with this announcement.  Nothing in it that was not previously eluded to in earlier announcements.  I think a bit of an over reaction and I sold my shares today with the expectation of being able to buy them back next week some time at a cheaper price.  Time will tell!

malachii


----------



## james99 (4 April 2008)

Ahh Malachii

You are clearly a trader, I am more of a value investor. I see the price has risen again today on the back of promising news about the Canadian investment. It seems that the MPO acreage may have been an extremely good purchase. See open briefing (link below). As noted in that, it could have a very meaningful impact on MPO's valuation.

Ultimately, all of the announcments recently support the company as being very well managed, ambitious and capable.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080404/pdf/318dsq97dkfmy1.pdf

I should disclose quite significant holdings.


----------



## pointr (4 April 2008)

Yes, more good news from MPO. The announcement today re Quebec contains the framework of some very compelling economics. I read Malachii's post yesterday and remembered how I traded MGX quite well (I thought) twice, buying low and selling high and then waiting for it to drop significantly the third time but it didn't, and so I left a couple of hundred % for the new owner. I don't know what the future is for Molopo but I'm glad I'm holding it. If it got some wider broker coverage it would be interesting to see the result. It will also be interesting to see if " Baillieu" upgrade their report/valuation after the announcements of this week. Forum readers note this report can be seen within MPO's website.

This is not intended as investment advice,after all look what I did with MGX


----------



## james99 (9 April 2008)

pointr said:


> Yes, more good news from MPO. The announcement today re Quebec contains the framework of some very compelling economics. I read Malachii's post yesterday and remembered how I traded MGX quite well (I thought) twice, buying low and selling high and then waiting for it to drop significantly the third time but it didn't, and so I left a couple of hundred % for the new owner. I don't know what the future is for Molopo but I'm glad I'm holding it. If it got some wider broker coverage it would be interesting to see the result. It will also be interesting to see if " Baillieu" upgrade their report/valuation after the announcements of this week. Forum readers note this report can be seen within MPO's website.
> 
> This is not intended as investment advice,after all look what I did with MGX





Well Pointr

I see MPO is continuing its uptrend and currently is at $.99 to $1.01. It is now developing a quite strong uptrend. I won't repeat all of my previous views re the excellent fundamentals and management team. Good luck with your holdings (I disclose significant holdings).


----------



## rub92me (9 April 2008)

Close to a breakout from a TA perspective, but it has encountered resistance a few times in the past between 0.90 to 1.00. If it can close above 1.05 today and consolidate above 1.00 thereafter then I'm happy for the short term.


----------



## james99 (10 April 2008)

Well Rub. Another excellent day. Increasing volume and price, with 4,313,273 traded, for $4,924,581 and closing at $1.16. It has broken through your barrier range but is still several multiples of the comparative value I assessed. All bodes well though.


----------



## mrgroundwork (10 April 2008)

MPO from a techincal perspective has a lot of upward momentum at the moment... things are also looking very promising from a fundamental perspective also... i really can't complain as a fairly new holder... but i am sticking around for the long term anyway... 

what i can tell you is that MPO is receiving huge backing from Bailleu's & Bell Potter advisers (SOURCE IRESS)... a few of their advisers are flogging MPO to their clients like no tomorrow... effectively they could be moving the market themselves... i have checked IRESS on quite a few of the up days, and it seems roughly about 25% of the orders are coming from Bailleu's whilst 20% are coming from Bells... 

Bailleu's have a $2 price target on this and are extremely confident, I believe it is their numebr 1 small cap... they were backing it when it was trending heavily downwards and looked terrible from TA perspective at $.50c too... 

On the flipside we could see some significant resistance should these advisers no longer see it as good value or their clients decide to lock in profits...


----------



## james99 (11 April 2008)

mrgroundwork said:


> MPO from a techincal perspective has a lot of upward momentum at the moment... things are also looking very promising from a fundamental perspective also... i really can't complain as a fairly new holder... but i am sticking around for the long term anyway...





Groundwork - a speeding ticket today (price today AU$1.25.). The explanation (accurately in my view, but not the full picture) focussed on the nearby discovery in the Quebec region, which if mirrored in the MPO region could see a mutiple re-rating. Certainty MPO paid a relatively low price for its area (I think I posted earlier re that). In addition, I see from sources such as Marketwatch that US is l(understandably) likely to take a renewed interst in domestic (and nearby) energy production. Thus not only is MPO a good prospect, but it is placed within an increasingly desirable sector.

I disclose holdings.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080411/pdf/318jh2nv97v7t2.pdf


----------



## james99 (1 May 2008)

Goundwork, it seems to have sustained well above 1.25 and today reached 1.37 (currently 1.36). Of course, its report was very promising and with AGL has an excellent partner. I see estimates of $2.00, and lets hope.


----------



## pointr (1 May 2008)

To quote a car advert " Isn't it nice when things just work"
MPO has had a very pleasing rise of late. When you read their announcement today " north american investor report???" There is some fairly compelling reasons for this stock to  outperform. The Bailleau report available on MPO'S website shows a mid point in their valuation of $1.77 from memory, however there has been a few positive company announcements since then. I plan to hold for the long term unless the price goes exponentially silly.

Do your own research, be skeptical its your money


----------



## james99 (3 May 2008)

Yes pointr. A mid point of 1.77 and a high of 2.45 for 12 months. The report is on MPO's site. As interestingly, Wilson HTM has initiated coverage (with a more comprehensive report), with a target of 1.75 (unrisked valuation of 6.35 per share). 

The backing of both brokers can only serve to assist in driving the price upwards (I see the price briefly touched $1.44 on Friday with over $3million of trades). With increasingly positive international sentiment and petrol prices it would not be out of the way for there to be a very rapid increase in price to the target range. See links below for reports.

I disclose holdings. 

http://www.molopo.com.au/Baillieu_30_4_08pdf

http://www.molopo.com.au/brokers_wilson_30_4_08.pdf


----------



## pointr (3 May 2008)

thanks for the  url for the wilson report. I don't agree with their long -term oil price forecasts, ie back to $55/barrel. I don't base my opinion on any knowledge of anything apart from human nature.
1) Oil consumers have shown they will pay $100 barrel plus.
2) Oil producers have a finite supply of product
3) Oil producers can maintain price by reducing supply.
4) A lot of OPEC nations aren't exactly in love with oil consuming nations.
5) If you were a producer why wouldn't you tighten the tap a bit and make your finite resource last longer and maintain its price and your economy.
6) Lots of people in developing nations want their " turn" at consumption, eg cars- more energy demand.
So there are lots of simple reasons why energy costs will stay high.

 So back to MPO, do we stay for a long term multi project story, do we look to T.A for a reason to sell in the short term and buy back in later.
 Who knows, not me


----------



## mrgroundwork (4 May 2008)

pointr said:


> thanks for the  url for the wilson report. I don't agree with their long -term oil price forecasts, ie back to $55/barrel. I don't base my opinion on any knowledge of anything apart from human nature.
> 1) Oil consumers have shown they will pay $100 barrel plus.
> 2) Oil producers have a finite supply of product
> 3) Oil producers can maintain price by reducing supply.
> ...




all are valid points... but those points didnt happen overnight... they have been a long time in the making... so how can the oil price double in such a short time... simple supply and demand have not moved the price that much...

clearly most analysts believe that the oil price is heavily inflated right now by traders storing their money in commodities whilst everything else has turned to sh*t... when these traders lock in their profits and move their money back into equities we should see some severe downward pressure on the oil price... 

well at least i hope the above is true... might have to downgrade my motorbike to a scooter if it isnt...


----------



## pointr (4 May 2008)

All valid points as well Groundwork, which view is right will be revealed by the unargueable three words of truth at the bottom of one of malachii's
posts....."Time will tell".


----------



## james99 (20 May 2008)

Well it seems to have maintained its upward trend and the next few weeks could be interesting.

With all the UGC interest, it would be good to know if, after CSM has been extracted, the coal beds can still be used for CCG generation. Does anykonw know? If so, then MPO will have extremely valuable licence areas ...


----------



## pointr (31 May 2008)

Well seeing no one has said anything about MPO for about ten days,I'll put in my. Since the broker reports available on MPO's website with short term valuations of $1.77 and $2.00 ( from memory please check) there has only been positive announcements from MPO. In addition there has been; QGC's pipeline announcement mentioning the Gloucester basin, Global interest in Aust CBM producers, and overseas investment in liquification of coal seam gas projects in Qld. One commentator mentioning the latter investment rerates the CBM industry to a degree. There was some price volatility last week but the stock finished up 10% over the course of the week. There haven't been any announcements of note from MPO since their North American Investor Presentation about a month ago. Having worked in the offshore oil/gas industry I'm aware that pipes have an opening at each end. If I was a gas company and had my choice of having my product taken out in NSW at a low price or at a QLD LNG plant at a higher price I know which one I'd choose, perhaps this simplified reality may increase east coast gas prices. We hold a reasonable number of these, currently with a nice profit, even though the short term targets above look appealing, to my simple mind there appears to be a longer term story that has the potential to generate wealth rather than simply profit.


----------



## james99 (1 June 2008)

Pointr. I agree and think that I have written quite a bit previously. It is an ambitious, well manged and cautious company that is aiming at becoming a substantial mid tier company. Gloucester is regarded as a core part of AJL (it of course has a 70% interest and MPO only 30%) but is it only one of 5 different threads to MPO's bow. I disclose long term holdings.


----------



## Col Lector (1 June 2008)

pointr said:


> Having worked in the offshore oil/gas industry I'm aware that pipes have an opening at each end. If I was a gas company and had my choice of having my product taken out in NSW at a low price or at a QLD LNG plant at a higher price I know which one I'd choose, perhaps this simplified reality may increase east coast gas prices. .




Hey Pointr..was wondering if such a "reversible" pipeline was possible. Gather adjustments needed  gravity head+flow direction.
What system changes would be needed??. 

On reading the QGC pipeline "proposal" ...& separate ann re Hunter power station "site yet to be finalised"...it becomes clear that considerable flexibility exists for QGC to "evolve" this concept beyond the 50PJ/year comittment to the pipeline.
An aggressive scenario would involve M&A to gain control of a production hub and sales outlet at each end. QLD has been achieved (powerstation offtake & pipeline to Gladstone LNG). NSW strategy is pending...where AJL/MPO+SGL are key players.
AGL is also a v.interested player here - as a SGL customer; JV partner & QGC shareholder....yet to show a hand


----------



## pointr (2 June 2008)

Hi Col Lector, not sure about pipelines, up until your post I thought they only relied on a pressure gradient created by compression. I'm no expert mind you my view of the offshore oil and gas industry was limited to what I could see through a divers helmet All the best for hopefully another good week for these developing energy companies. Pointr


----------



## james99 (2 June 2008)

Well, a very positive announcment by AJG on the Glocester project today (MPO 30%). Not yet on MPO's site for some reason - but strong progress and initial production.; 7 % rise so far today (AJL surged last week).



http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080602/pdf/319fblq3wpqsr7.pdf


----------



## pointr (10 June 2008)

Any thoughts , guesses or prognostications regarding MPO's strong move today against the trend of the market?????
We acknowledge holdings in MPO


----------



## mrgroundwork (11 June 2008)

pointr... it was all wilson htm buying yesterday on the back of their recently released research report.... with price trarget of $3+ on MPO

see here... http://www.speedyshare.com/464242438.html 

also plenty of press articles over the weekend on CSG and especially MPO...


----------



## pointr (11 June 2008)

Thanks mrgroundwork for doing your groundwork. Alan Kohler a week ago on the ABC news described CSG as "the new iron ore, they can't get enough of the stuff". I take heart from this because iron ore has had a multi-year run now and is still running strongly. I think there is a strong fundamental story behind Aussie CSG that will keep it going for a long time regardless of periods of market  over and under enthusiasm. And my memory is long enough to remember workmates winning and losing on the initial enthusiasm over SGL nearly a decade ago


----------



## rub92me (11 June 2008)

I sold about 30% of my holding today to lock in some profits. Still have a nice chunk left for the longer term, but I think we may see a bit of a retrace over the next couple of weeks/months. Happy to be wrong about that and see it shoot straight through though.


----------



## mrgroundwork (11 June 2008)

could be a few crew waiting to sell down till after 30 June... 

i may sell down my cost base in July, so what's left in is just my profits...


----------



## pointr (30 June 2008)

Hello again to those following MPO. A nice little jump to 2.07 this morning but had come back a bit last time I looked. Any clever people out there with a view as to, is this end of fin.year jockeying or something more. We hold(even when they went to $1.53 about a fortnight ago)


----------



## pointr (14 July 2008)

Another positive announcement for MPO today in regards to their CSG projects located strategically near to Gladstone with a pipeline running through them. The announcement was still referring to 'potential' within the field however eventually the weight of positive announcements should be reflected in the shareprice. We hold a few and are in positive territory.


----------



## Piggy Bank (29 September 2008)

The share price has held well despite the last 2 weeks of financial turmoil.  Hopefully, it will further stabilise and move in a postive direction with the imminent US Financial Markets Bailout.  I believe in the medium to long term both cheaper and cleaner energy sources will be in high demand.  MPO is strategically placed to provide this future alternative and I believe presents good shareholder value.  The company is already producing whilst ensuring further worldwide exploration, debt free with current cash reserves of 17 million and less than 183 million shares on issue.

Wonder if any foreign investment interest will come from the recent presentation by MPO to the Wellington West CapitalMarkets Inc, Quebec Shale Gas Conference in Toronto, Canada on 25 September 2008?


----------



## pointr (22 October 2008)

Yesterday MPO rose around 10% on volume not seen for 6 months. Perhaps this was the 'smart money' reentering (those who unlike me sold in early July) MPO is also still doing real things in Australia and around the world. It has mentioned in recent announcements approaches regarding its Gloucester CSG assetts and formal farm in approaches in its Canadian shale gas acreage.


----------



## mrgroundwork (22 October 2008)

well most of the volumes were crossings, so could be a big holder finally got to offload some shares via a private transaction rather than dumping on market.... 

that could be good or bad, but really its useless info if you dont know the story behind it.... 

plus the volume was right back down today...


----------



## gav (3 November 2008)

Its been a bit quiet here lately.  I got in and out of MPO today within a few hours for a nice little profit.  First time I've had a go at "day trading".  I guess I picked the right stock on the right day!


----------



## impala_group (25 November 2008)

gav said:


> Its been a bit quiet here lately.  I got in and out of MPO today within a few hours for a nice little profit.  First time I've had a go at "day trading".  I guess I picked the right stock on the right day!




hey gav, i'm fairly new on the ASX and i was wondering how you can do day trades?? Do you have a separate account or the same same trading account??


----------



## pointr (17 December 2008)

Today MPO announced that it had sold its 30% stake in the Gloucester CSG project to AGL Energy. AJL the holder of the other 70% had also sold in the same process. The sale proceeds weren't that far pre tax from yesterdays total market capitalisation, so this can't be a bad thing, can it. Price multiples were lower than recent Qld based CSG buyouts. Both AJL and MPO have moved a bit from the announcement but settled during the day. Hopefully this is the start of the rebuild in SP for both these companies.


----------



## Ashsaege (20 February 2009)

Im liking MPO!

To me it looks good fundamentally, strong cash position ($120million).
Technically the chart looks like a potential breakout too.
This stock has been steadily rising this year.

Anyone else have opinions on this one?


----------



## pointr (20 February 2009)

Hi again all,
              "This stock has been steadily rising this year". Well yes since it fell from over $2.00. I still think there is a good story here, management is focussing on Qld, Sth Africa, and Quebec. I wonder if they would have liked to have paid their cash call and maintained 'our' percentage in the China block having regard to todays announcement about it having special project status from the Chinese Gov't. The Quebec shale gas acreage has been referred to as a 'legacy assett'. I'm not skilled in assessing anything about hydrocarbon projects however it is cold often over there, it is near major markets and financial crisis or not people are not going to choose to freeze to death if they can avoid it


----------



## pointr (4 March 2009)

Today MPO announced a production milestone of 1MMscfd from a multi lateral well in a sole risk part of their mungi field. This is good for MPO as they get 100% of this production, but more importantly shows the benefit of this technology in this field. The SP jumped 10% after this release but has settled. This technology and similar approaches can only benefit CSG producers. ESG is trialling similar multi-laterals in its bibblewindi pilot to extract greatest gas with the smallest geographic footprint + cost benefits. It should also provide a dollar or 2 to AJL who with their Lucas/Mitchell drilling division are the largest CSG and coal drillers in Australia. I draw some comfort from our holdings in MPO,ESG and AJL that these companies are still doing tangible things and hopefully adding value that will at some time be fully recognised by the market


----------



## Ashsaege (4 March 2009)

pointr said:


> Today MPO announced a production milestone of 1MMscfd from a multi lateral well in a sole risk part of their mungi field. This is good for MPO as they get 100% of this production, but more importantly shows the benefit of this technology in this field. The SP jumped 10% after this release but has settled. This technology and similar approaches can only benefit CSG producers. ESG is trialling similar multi-laterals in its bibblewindi pilot to extract greatest gas with the smallest geographic footprint + cost benefits. It should also provide a dollar or 2 to AJL who with their Lucas/Mitchell drilling division are the largest CSG and coal drillers in Australia. I draw some comfort from our holdings in MPO,ESG and AJL that these companies are still doing tangible things and hopefully adding value that will at some time be fully recognised by the market




We have hit the $1 mark. We have gone through the $.92 resistance soon after opening, then settled back and has now shot up higher. Nice to see this one going against the market trend!


----------



## Ashsaege (4 March 2009)

MPO finished at its high today. 23.3% increase.
Considering the All Ords is heading south, MPO is going very strongly. Plenty of Cash, and is developing efficient ways for extracting gas.
I'd love for a technical analysis expert to have a look at MPO's chart.


----------



## Logique (8 March 2009)

Been looking into this,
and MPO seems a long term prospect, but will need to be to justify a 20% sp increase last week. Shorter term the concern is that the "smart money" who got in at 50c, having doubled their investment, what if they decide to cash out. Ditto if the the Bailleau clients suddenly decide there are better prospects elsewhere. Not the be-all and end-all, but there are some big Sell orders in the queue atm.

The market obviously liked the recent multi-lateral fraccing announcement, achieving 1MMscfd flow at Mungi. But that's just one announcement, it doesn't prove that multi-lateralling will work in all fields, or even in the rest of Mungi.

A positive is that the Quebec holding in particular, but also the South African operation, seem like they can add value long term.

I'm perhaps being too negative, since I'm giving serious consideration to becoming a holder. Let's see how the price action goes next week.


----------



## pointr (13 March 2009)

Half yearly results announced today. Nothing particularly new in the directors report apart from stating that WilsonHTM was  acting on their behalf on possible sales of non-core assetts across the protfolio of projects and that some interest was firming in this regard for the china assetts. The intention to drill several wells in Quebec this year was reiterated. On a general CSG note I read today of a banks analysis that Chevrons big LNG project happening in WA may slow LNG projects on the East Coast and elsewhere because of its sheer size meeting much of the markets needs.


----------



## Logique (16 March 2009)

A lot of favourable factors are combining, so I picked up a cautious small holding last week. 

Reading the June 2008 presentation, the potential of the Quebec fields, right next to Montreal, is very exciting. Add to that the success of the preliminary foray into dual multi-lateral drilling at Mungi near Gladstone, the pile of available cash, a well regarded management team, the recently announced share buyback, and no debt. But before I'm accused of ramping, MPO is still largely at the exploration stage, thus not without risk.


----------



## pointr (17 March 2009)

At last glance about 20% rise in 2 days. No new announcements apart from financials released last week. A bit of volume for a small cap in the last days moves as well.


----------



## Miner (18 March 2009)

Not that I put any high value on Keith Nelson's recommendation but he recommended MPO so was Wilson HTM broker MPO as buy

DNH

Cheers


----------



## Logique (23 March 2009)

Not me with all that buy volume, when I said small holding that's what I meant. To the limited extent that this one is driven by it's chart, there is a possible ascending triangle with breakout there. But a more significant factor is probably that oil has risen above $USD50/barrel, leading the market to look more favourably at a range of energy stocks. In my view MPO is more a fundamental story than about the chart.


----------



## pointr (4 June 2009)

MPO is continuing to advance drilling methods at its Mungi project near Gladstone. Their announcement today is that they have connected over 5klms of lined laterals to a single vertical well. This is part of a sole risk project within this shared lease. The price is holding today after recent rises, but $1.20 is the next psychological if not TA level to get through. Their advances in drilling technology here will have potential benefits at their other projects and they are cashed up following their sale of Gloucester. We hold some


----------



## pointr (5 June 2009)

MPO was included into the ASX 200 this morning on S & P rebalancing the indices, associated by a nice little jump through the $1.20 mark. So now to see what the close brings. I stil see this company only doing good things, its Canadian shale project is a long term thing, so by the time it is a producer from this area ( all things going well) the Nth American gas price should have rebounded from its current doldrums.


----------



## Logique (17 August 2009)

Got a little nervous and jumped out, better short term prospects in coal stocks. MPO is having a third fall to that base at ~ a little under 1.00, and bouncing away less than before. Looks a little like a descending triangle forming. Also the report from Macquarie on the Egoli site was not encouraging about the forthcoming results in early Sept, MPO the first stock they mentioned.

The following words are from Egoli at link: http://www.egoli.com.au/news/post/A-Memorable-Results-Season.aspx:

*20 July 2009*
*A Memorable Results Season*
The market is readying itself for corporate results season, both in Australia and overseas.
*Quantatative analysts at Macquarie* recently compiled their own lists.
On the list of *potential disappointers* we find the likes of *Molopo Australia ((MPO*)), Aquarius Platinum ((AQP)), Iluka Resources (again!), Elders (ELD)), St Barbara ((SBM)), *BlueScope Steel ((BSL)). *Boart Longyear, Sunland Group ((SDG)), *Arrow Energy ((AOE)), *PaperlinX ((PPX)), *Murchison Metals ((MMX)), *Macmahon Holdings ((MAH)), OneSteel ((OST)), Australian Agriculture Co ((AAC)) and FKP Property Group ((FKP)).


----------



## pointr (18 August 2009)

I will take some comfort from the fact that the report included the word 'potential'. As an explorer / developer I suppose MPO will always at this stage of its life use cash more than it makes cash. My main concerns with MPO is the increasing focus on overseas projects ie can they make money in Sth Africa and China. If the Canadian shale project drills sucessfully later this year this should place the company back in the minds of the buyers. They are also having technical sucess on CSG fields adjacent to Glastone which can't be a bad thing you would think. If the SP drops they may commence the buyback spoken of some  months ago. On a personal note we should have sold and bought this company about 3 times in the past year however my hindsight is always better then my foresight.


----------



## pointr (20 August 2009)

MPO released an announcement today on good interim gas flows from another of its multi-lateral wells that it is drilling on a sole-risk basis at its 50% owned Mungi field near Gladstone. While this is not company making news in itself it does show increasing technical skill in lateral CSG development. I think it will need something strategic to get MPO back up to its $2.00+ SP, but in the interim ongoing sucess at its projects can only be a good thing.


----------



## pointr (27 August 2009)

The Chairman Don Beard wrote a message to share holders today:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090827/pdf/31kc2zgqv50vp6.pdf
This announcement is worth a read, a little cryptic but referring in my opinion to many good things happening that are not ready for release to the market at this stage. Who knows if the lead up to this announcement has been responsible for the SP increase over the past few days. The announcement also gives a per share dollar value to the Mungi and Quebec projects, and says where MPO will not spend any more $$'s. So to me positive but no great driver to the share price today.


----------



## pointr (28 August 2009)

Another announcement today revealing that MPO is intending to use some of its QLD CBM to generate electricity by developing its own onsite power stations. The nature of such gas turbine installations allow for quick response to peak loads. The project will also have 'green energy' credentials and perhaps credits. To me the only drawback is that they will be funded by by equity as well as debt The market liked MPO today


----------



## pointr (31 August 2009)

Another price sensitive announcement from MPO this morning. They have gone into a trading halt pending an announcement regarding a "material acquisition". They expect to make an announcement before the start of trade on Wednesday.


----------



## Mad Mel (1 September 2009)

Interesting announcement about moving into conventional oil in Canada.  Saskatchewan is definitely an up-and-coming province for O&G development.   Historically, the left-wing provincial government stifled development, but they've opened things up quite a bit in the last couple of years because of the stagnant economy leading to a mass exodus of young people.  Don't know much about O&G in Manitoba though.


----------



## pointr (1 September 2009)

The Canadian project I think would be better described as 'tight' or non-conventional. I have confidence in MPO's team and can only assume they know what they are doing in Canada. So far we have only seen dollars get invested in Canada, it will probably take some sucess with the drill bit and the prospect of returns to drive the SP higher. The announcement also hinted that MPO was close to exiting the non core projects, hopefully they will get some return on monies invested


----------



## Mad Mel (1 September 2009)

pointr said:


> The Canadian project I think would be better described as 'tight' or non-conventional.




Hi pointr.  I didn't take that from the announcement, based on the statements about adding exposure to oil prices and targeting oil plays.   The new projects are very, very different geographically and geologically than the Quebec project.   But of course, I stand to be corrected.  If I remember my years working in Calgary well enough, I think there is shale gas in the Bakken, so perhaps that is where you're coming from.


----------



## pointr (4 September 2009)

Hi Mad Mel, having re-read the appendices to the Canadian oil announcement yesterday I think there is a degree of accuracy to both of our descriptions. I did some quick calculations based on MPO's projections and payback from this investment could occur relatively quickly provided the drilling / fraccing is able to be sucessfully performed.


----------



## pointr (16 September 2009)

A nice jump of around 10% in the share price today on no new news, or should I say no news that the market has been made aware of Volume was above average as well. Have they sold some non-core assetts for $$'s or maybe something from the drillbit or dewatering pump. Time will tell


----------



## financial chat (13 November 2009)

From Getagraph

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Friday 13 Nov. 2009]: 
(Autocomments)

MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED is up by 4.73% yesterday from AUD 1.48 to AUD 1.55 , and has now gained 5 days in a row. It will be exciting to see if it manages to continue the gaining strike or take a minor break for the next few days. In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 7 out of 10 days, and is up by 14.81% over the past 2 weeks. Volume also increased last day along with the price which is positive technical sign, and in total there was traded 0,04 million more shares than the day before. In total there were bought and sold 1,69 million shares for approx. AUD 2,61 million.

3 MONTH TREND 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays the middle of a very wide and strong rising trend on short term and further rise within the trend is signalized. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise 25.2% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 1.58 and AUD 2.08 at the end of this period.
Support/Resistance 
Support 1: AUD 1.45 Resistance 1: AUD N/A 
Support 2: AUD 1.30 Resistance 2: AUD N/A 
Support 3: AUD 1.20 Resistance 3: AUD N/A 

My additional comments:
It was really pleasing to see the strength of the buying that continued today. The weekly chart must look fantastic with the stock rising 19.5c for the week. No resistance points remain and the very bullish re-rating of the stock that has got underway seems destined to continue for some time. I also note that the expected trading range has started to increase as would be expected.


----------



## financial chat (16 November 2009)

From Getagraph

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Monday 16 Nov. 2009]: 



MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED is up by 2.58% yesterday from AUD 1.55 to AUD 1.59 , and has now gained 6 days in a row. It is not often stocks manage to gain so many days in a row, and a day or two with fall should be expected. In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 8 out of 10 days, and is up by 22.31% over the past 2 weeks. Volume also increased last day along with the price which is positive technical sign, and in total there was traded 0,35 million more shares than the day before. In total there were bought and sold 2,04 million shares for approx. AUD 3,25 million.



3 MONTH TREND 

MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays in the upper part of a very wide and strong rising trend on short term, and this will normally pose a very good selling opportunity for the short term trader as reaction back towards the lower part of the trend can be expected. A break up at the top trendline at AUD 1.67 will in first place indicate a stronger raising rate. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise 25.8% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 1.60 and AUD 2.10 at the end of this period.



Support/Resistance |s 

Support 1: AUD 1.45 Resistance 1: AUD N/A 

Support 2: AUD 1.30 Resistance 2: AUD N/A 

Support 3: AUD 1.20 Resistance 3: AUD N/A


----------



## financial chat (18 November 2009)

From Getagraph:

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Tuesday 17 Nov. 2009]: 

MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED fell by -3.77% last day from AUD 1.59 to AUD 1.53. . In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 7 out of 10 days, and is up by 14.18% over the past 2 weeks. Volume fell last day along with the stock which actually is a good sign as volume should follow the stock. Last day the tradingvolume fell by -0,78 million shares and in total there was bought and sold 1,26 million shares for approx. AUD 1,92 million.

3 MONTH TREND 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays the middle of a very wide and strong rising trend on short term and further rise within the trend is signalized. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise  25.7% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 1.61 and AUD 2.11 at the end of this period.
Support/Resistance 
Support 1: AUD 1.45 Resistance 1: AUD 1.56 
Support 2: AUD 1.30 Resistance 2: AUD 1.60 
Support 3: AUD 1.20 Resistance 3: AUD N/A


----------



## Ashsaege (18 November 2009)

I've been following MPO since march, got in around 86cents 

Im sticking with the oil and gas companies at the moment.

This stock tends to spike high, then drop and consolidate, and then spike higher again. Bit choppy, and slowly grinding higher.


----------



## financial chat (20 November 2009)

I did not post yesterday's comments as they were fairly much a repeat of the day before, and did not want to bore anyone.

However with the change in direction today, I think that it is interesting to post tonight's commentary.

I think that we saw the bottom at 1.47 and that we are now heading north, and possibly very rapidly. I note the resistance pointed to by Getagraph and have also relayed to me a commentary from a noted chartist Regina Meani. She noted that if it broke $1.60 that MPO could head to $2.20, but if it failed to find support below, then it was possible to fall to $1. Apart from a couple of 100k parcels that were offered for sale this p.m. (which I think were loaded in to hold the stock back) there is not a lot of stock on offer below $1.60 (about 100k).

I am of the opinion that if we do not see major resistance early next week, that MPO will be testing new yearly highs before the week is finished. Time will tell.



SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Friday 20 Nov. 2009]: 

MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED is up by 3.33% yesterday from AUD 1.50 to AUD 1.55 In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 7 out of 10 days, and is up by 13.97% over the past 2 weeks. Volume also increased last day along with the price which is positive technical sign, and in total there was traded 25 889 more shares than the day before. In total there were bought and sold 815 098 shares for approx. AUD 1,26 million.


3 MONTH TREND 

MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays the middle of a very wide and strong rising trend on short term and further rise within the trend is signalized. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise 24.6% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 1.61 and AUD 2.11 at the end of this period.



Support/Resistance |s 

Support 1: AUD 1.45 Resistance 1: AUD 1.56 

Support 2: AUD 1.30 Resistance 2: AUD 1.60 

Support 3: AUD 1.20 Resistance 3: AUD N/A


----------



## financial chat (20 November 2009)

Appointment of Canadian CEO and valuation pts 

From Pukin on another site (and I am sure that he will not mind me posting it here:

I am getting the feeling that MPO's Canadian play is starting to snowball pretty rapidly, and that is why the share price is showing such strength. With MPO clearly flagging it is pursuing a Canadian Listing, it is pretty clear that finally some serious consideration needs to be given to what the Canadian acreage is worth!

So just using MPO's AGM presentation and the figures from that:

Utica Shale - 375,000 net acres highly prospective x $500US per acre = $187.5m. That leaves approximately 1.8m of the acre out at this stage.

Oil plays - We are seeing deals go through that are 6 times the price that MPO paid for its acreage. MPO got spearfish at C$236/per acre with deals now at C$1300/acre. MPO got bakken at C$321 per acre with deals now at C$2000 per acre, with one at C$4000 per acre! MPO paid C$27.4m for both plays there, so six times that amount is $164.4m. 

That gives a total of $351.9m, in a mixture of Canadian / US dollars. Since we are within 10% of parity with each, I haven't bothered converting to Aussie dollars.

With approximately 200m shares on issue, including unlisted, that makes Canada worth $1.76 per share on its own. 

Add on Cash of $60m at this stage (after tax on Gloucester paid). 

Add on $6m for sale of China.

Add on $7m for sale of NSW. 

So Cash of $73m = $0.365 per share. 

Mungi/Harcourt/QLD... this is an interesting one. If we assume only $1/GJ of 3P, then it is worth $231m based on current reserves. That IGNORES lilyvale reserves, that have not been proven under the new code. Note that I think it is ok to use a figuer of around $1/GJ as the reality is, reserve exploration is something that MPO has really not targetted of late, rather it has been proving up production. Also I would think that Lilyvale/Oakpark will be upgraded together with Mungi/Harcourt in the reserves upgrade due in the next few weeks.... the previous reserves for Lilyvale/Oakpark are 123PJ 2P and 279PJ 3P... so that will add some serious reserves to the equation. Also it must be remembered that effectively these tenements are pretty advanced given the production currently being extracted. Finally, the location is very very beneficial being so close to a pipeline. 

Finally we have South Africa... well, it is treated as the poor cousin by the average joe investor, so we will say it is worth $20m in total, along the lines of NSW/China, but with a bit of a bonus seeing as it is flowing gas already at sustained rates. 

Add it all together:

Canada: $350m
Cash: $73m
QLD: $231m (could be lots of upside there!).
South Africa: $20m

Total: $674m = roughly $3.37 assuming 200m shares on issue.

We are currently trading at $1.52... which is a 55% discount to that price. 

I think a reasonable discount may be around 20-40%... which would give a price range of $2.02 to $2.70.

Should be pretty exciting for the next few months... Canadian Oil drilling kicking off, Canadian Gas drilling kicking off, a reserve upgrade imminent within a month, Mungi 21 due to be finished soon, further news on the planned power stations are all definates.

Add in speculatives like farm-outs for Canadian Gas (lets face it, we have a lot of acreage there, and 4 or 5 targets), Anglo sale of QLD assets one day (don't hold breath!), corporate action in the CSG sector, or neighbours results in Canada to ignite the Utica players again. 

Am a very happy holder at the moment.

Cheers

Pukin


----------



## financial chat (23 November 2009)

Not much change from Friday's comments but we only have one resistance point being noted at $1.60, which is not that far away.

With the help of the amount traded in the closing auction we were able to have a slightly larger volume from that traded on Friday.

We seemed to have a reasonable degree of buying strength today that was offset from a couple of consistent profit takers. If the buying strength remains, those sellers will quickly disappear. 

From Getagraph

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Monday 23 Nov. 2009]: 
No changes to price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED last trading day. In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 6 out of 10 days, and is up by 7.64% over the past 2 weeks. 

3 MONTH TREND 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays the middle of a very wide and strong rising trend on short term and further rise within the trend is signalized. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise 24.2% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 1.60 and AUD 2.10 at the end of this period.

Support/Resistance |s 
Support 1: AUD 1.45 Resistance 1: AUD 1.60 
Support 2: AUD 1.30 Resistance 2: AUD N/A 
Support 3: AUD 1.20 Resistance 3: AUD N/A


----------



## pointr (24 November 2009)

Today MPO released an announcement about its Canadian projects and their prospects. There was also a mention of a 'Spring' ? northern hemisphere? listing on the TSX. Question to anyone with experience of such listing. I'm assuming it is to raise capital? or is it just to get exposure to a wider market. How is the existing capital of ASX MPO holders likely to fare as a result of this listing.
To 'financial chat' I've enjoyed your recent posts and may the high SP prognostications bear fruit quickly


----------



## financial chat (24 November 2009)

it pulled back a touch from the 1.65 but I am not concerned.

According to Getagraph the previous resistance of 1.56 is now the support level.

The reference to 1.69 is still a few cents off but could easily surpass it on a good day, and that would indeed be a good indicator.

I note that in the after hours adjust that there is less than 470k on offer for sale and that more than half of that is at 1.70 or below. All the charts that I am looking at look very bullish.

I also suspect that we will see either some press coverage or analyst updates/commentary on the impact of today's announcement.

From Getagraph
SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Tuesday 24 Nov. 2009]: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED is up by 4.52% yesterday from AUD 1.55 to AUD 1.62 In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 6 out of 10 days, and is up by 11.72% over the past 2 weeks. Volume also increased last day along with the price which is positive technical sign, and in total there was traded 0,41 million more shares than the day before. In total there were bought and sold 1,32 million shares for approx. AUD 2,14 million.

3 MONTH TREND 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays in the upper part of a very wide and strong rising trend on short term, and this will normally pose a very good selling opportunity for the short term trader as reaction back towards the lower part of the trend can be expected. A break up at the top trendline at AUD 1.69 will in first place indicate a stronger raising rate. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise 24.1% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 1.61 and AUD 2.10 at the end of this period.

Support/Resistances 
Support 1: AUD 1.56 Resistance 1: AUD N/A 
Support 2: AUD 1.45 Resistance 2: AUD N/A 
Support 3: AUD 1.30 Resistance 3: AUD N/A


----------



## financial chat (25 November 2009)

"It certainly will be exciting to see if it manages to continue the gaining strike" and I am looking forward to seeing it happen.

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Wednesday 25 Nov. 2009]: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED is up by 1.85% yesterday from AUD 1.62 to AUD 1.65 , and has now gained 3 days in a row. It will be exciting to see if it manages to continue the gaining strike or take a minor break for the next few days. In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 6 out of 10 days, and is up by 11.49% over the past 2 weeks. Volume also increased last day along with the price which is positive technical sign, and in total there was traded 0,30 million more shares than the day before. In total there were bought and sold 1,62 million shares for approx. AUD 2,68 million.

3 MONTH TREND 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays in the upper part of a very wide and strong rising trend on short term, and this will normally pose a very good selling opportunity for the short term trader as reaction back towards the lower part of the trend can be expected. A break up at the top trendline at AUD 1.70 will in first place indicate a stronger raising rate. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise 24.2% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 1.61 and AUD 2.11 at the end of this period.

Support/Resistances 
Support 1: AUD 1.56 Resistance 1: AUD N/A 
Support 2: AUD 1.45 Resistance 2: AUD N/A 
Support 3: AUD 1.30 Resistance 3: AUD N/A


----------



## acfnais (26 November 2009)

MPO.AX has closed below upper band by 14.5%. Bollinger Bands are 44.8% wider than normal. The large width of the bands suggest high volatility as compared to MPO.AX's normal range. The bands have been in this wide range for 8 bars. This is a sign that the current trend might continue.


----------



## financial chat (26 November 2009)

This is not really what we want to hear at this stage of development, so hopefully any bidder is deterred by the Board.

I am hoping that the rumour of a bid for the Canadian assets is in fact a JV(farmout), that will prove the value of the assets ahead of the spinoff.


http://www.stockhouse.com/bullboards/MessageDetail.aspx?p=0&m=27668479&l=0&r=0&s=QEC&t=LIST 

MOLOPO to spin off Quebec's asset and JV

Alternative energy 

Coalbed methane group Molopo Australiais meanwhile the subject of more rumours about its shale gas projectsin Canada. There's been talk mentioned in this column before aboutMolopo spinning off its Canadian interests into a Toronto-listedvehicle but now it’s rumoured that Molopo is in talks with a bidder. Anumber of companies are sniffing around the sector including Gazprom, the same Russian oil and gas giant that's interested in Mongolian coal. Last week Bloombergreported that Gazprom may be interested in acquiring a North Americanshale-gas company to gain expertise for its own shale-gas prospects inits own country. Norway's StatoilHydro made a similar move in May through the purchase of a stake in Chesapeake Energy Corporation, which has shale-gas projects in the northern Appalachian Basin.


----------



## financial chat (26 November 2009)

The small retrace that we saw today was very positive in my view. It gave some an opportunity to buy before the stock resumes its climb.

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Thursday 26 Nov. 2009]: 

MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED is up by -0.61% yesterday from AUD 1.62 to AUD 1.65 . In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 5 out of 10 days, and is up by 5.81% over the past 2 weeks. Volume fell last day along with the stock which actually is a good sign as volume should follow the stock. Last day the tradingvolume fell by -867 241 shares and in total there was bought and sold 755 741 shares for approx. AUD 1,25 million.


3 MONTH TREND 

MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays in the upper part of a very wide and strong rising trend on short term, and this will normally pose a very good selling opportunity for the short term trader as reaction back towards the lower part of the trend can be expected. A break up at the top trendline at AUD 1.70 will in first place indicate a stronger raising rate. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise 24.2% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 1.61 and AUD 2.11 at the end of this period.



Support/Resistances 

Support 1: AUD 1.56 Resistance 1: AUD N/A 

Support 2: AUD 1.45 Resistance 2: AUD N/A 

Support 3: AUD 1.30 Resistance 3: AUD N/A


----------



## financial chat (30 November 2009)

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Monday 30 Nov. 2009]: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED is up by 1.94% yesterday from AUD 1.55 to AUD 1.58 In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 5 out of 10 days, and is up by 3.27% over the past 2 weeks. Volume fell last day by -800 904 shares and in total there was bought and sold 658 898 shares for approx. AUD 1,04 million. You should note that falling volume on higher prices causes divergence and may be an early warning about possible changes for the next couple of days.

3 MONTH TREND 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays the middle of a very wide and strong rising trend on short term and further rise within the trend is signalized. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise 25.1% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 1.66 and AUD 2.16 at the end of this period.

Support/Resistances 
Support 1: AUD 1.56 Resistance 1: AUD 1.60 
Support 2: AUD 1.45 Resistance 2: AUD 1.62 
Support 3: AUD 1.30 Resistance 3: AUD 1.65


----------



## joelc (30 December 2009)

I wonder what MPO is currently thinking now that WCL has entered into a conditional agreement to  buy up Anglo and potentially Mitsui's share in the Dawson CSG fields and a half share in PL94 (the other half owned by MPO).

I worked around Moura a few months ago and the fields are only approx 5 min drive from the gas mainline heading to Gladstone... 

(I disclose that I currently hold MPO shares)


----------



## pointr (30 December 2009)

A little quote from MPO's recent Canadian presentation perhaps shows how MPO views any assett.
" willing to exit major projects when it represents fair value to share holders" The Gloucester CSG project was used as an example.


----------



## financial chat (7 January 2010)

joelc - did you work on the drilling rigs?

I had a trip up there as part of a field trip and was very impressed.

I think that the pre-emptive rights will come into play here as I am sure that "fair" value for MPO is significantly higher than what WCL have indicated that they are agreeing to pay.  By significant I mean multiples.


----------



## Logique (19 January 2010)

Added this one to my watchlist. 
Be nice to reach some of those price targets in posts earlier in this thread. See how it reacts once we get a further spate of positive announcements generally around the coal seal methane sector.


----------



## financial chat (23 February 2010)

new presentation on website 
http://www.molopo.com.au/presentation_feb_2010.pdf


Also
I read on Baillieu's Daily report that Mitchell and Bishop are presenting in Syd. tomorrow.

My understanding is that the presentation is to institutions.

Any buying support coming from that meeting could be the trigger to take the share price to the next level.


----------



## financial chat (23 February 2010)

Questerre - 12mmcf/d initial rate from Utica - current rate 5mmcf/d

should get them going over there !




February 23, 2010 - Utica well tests at 12 MMcf/d






Calgary, Alberta -- Questerre Energy Corporation("Questerre" or the "Company") (TSX,OSE:QEC) ispleased to report on the test results from the St.Edouard No. 1A horizontal well in the St. LawrenceLowlands, Quebec.The horizontal well was successfully completed with 8stage fracture stimulations. Clean-up and flow backcommenced January 29, 2010. Initial rates were over 12MMcf/d. During the test, the well flowed natural gasat an average rate of over 6 MMcf/d.The well is currently still flowing on an extendedproduction test. The current rate is approximately 5MMcf/d at a flowing tubing pressure of 4412 kPa (640psi) with a choke size of 5/8 inch.Michael Binnion, President and Chief Executive Officerof Questerre, commented, "This first horizontal resultis simply excellent!"During the completion, microseismic data was gatheredusing the St. Edouard No. 1 vertical well as amonitoring well. Preliminary analysis indicates thefracs were successful in stimulating sufficient rockvolume in the entire Utica sequence.Mr. Binnion added, "The initial rates from St. Edouardexceed our internal threshold for commercialproduction on a per well basis based on targeteddevelopment costs."The Company and the operator are evaluating pipelineoptions to tie-in the St. Edouard location.Questerre Energy Corporation is an independent energycompany focused on shale gas in North America. TheCompany is concentrated on establishing commercialityof its Utica shale gas discovery in the St. LawrenceLowlands, Quebec.For further information, please contact:Questerre Energy CorporationAnela Dido, Investor Relations(403) 777-1185 | (403) 777-1578 (FAX) |Email:info@questerre.com


----------



## pointr (23 February 2010)

Good post 'financial chat', and hopefully good news for MPO. Lets hope MPO can actually get a hole drilled in Quebec. Is that area able to be drilled in summer or are there problems with the ground similar to the oil play land??


----------



## financial chat (24 February 2010)

It is my understanding is that the area can be drilled in the summer.

My thinking is that it will be tied in with the listing on the tsx


----------



## financial chat (2 March 2010)

"WestSide is concerned that some market participants may have become aware of some details of the proposed transaction."

Well, one only has to read page 22 of the AFR "Westside ready to swallo Anglo Coal holdings"

... Westside which agreed to pay between $55 - 80M ... is expected to unveil a transaction at the low end of the range...

... But MPO hold pre-emptive rights over Anglo's 25.5% stake in the 2 exploration tenements and has until the end of the month to decide whether to exercise them...


if the price is at the lower end of the range, I think that you can safely predict that MPO will exercise its rights


----------



## pointr (4 March 2010)

MPO today announced that it would exercise preemptive rights to increase its position on some its QLD fields. The final size of its investment will depend on whether other JV partners exercise their rights. Nothing much happening to the SP today though.


----------



## pointr (9 March 2010)

Another excellent announcement today regarding reserves increases on the QLD projects. The announcement also reinforces the knowledge base MPO has accumulated to deliver in areas where others have failed. Some factors I think to drive MPO to perhaps new highs: Todays announcement, general renewed interest in the sector from AOE takeover, significant results coming from neighbouring acreage in Quebec, flow rate announcements from Canada oil fields expected over coming months. So a few thoughts on the fundamentals, now where's 'Financial chat' for some TA


----------



## financial chat (9 March 2010)

From this morning's announcement detailing the first part of the reserve upgrade I have extracted some of the points that I found most encouraging:

Mungi-20V establishes new production record for a well the Mungi Field with production building to 1.8 MMscf/d and still increasing. Mungi Field reaches record production level.

Molopo intends to continue its reserves expansion activities during 2010 with exploration and appraisal campaigns planned for Harcourt North and Timmy Prospects.

A separate reserves review process is also underway for the Lilyvale/Oak Park acreage in ATP 564P which is expected to be finalised during March.

Drilling results and the subsequent follow-up reviews are aimed at transferring a portion of the contingent resources into 2P and 3P reserves before the end of the calendar year.

Mungi-20V, has set a new record for a producing well in the Mungi field and surrounding areas.

Total Mungi Field production now exceeds 2.8 MMscf/d; this represents a new record for production at Mungi since the field started in late 2003.

The current well Mungi-23 will be the last in the development trial programme. It will represent the first triple-seam/triple-lateral drilled in Australia and to Molopos knowledge in the world.

The increases in reserves provide Molopo with the largest 2P reserves position in Queensland which is not subject to firm supply contracts.

Significant upside scope still exists to increase cut-off depths at which gas in the ground can be commercialised and the reserves base further increased.

With Molopos gas-fired Power Generation study now entering the bankable feasibility stage and the extension of its gas sales agreement with Dawson sales Pty Ltd, the company is well positioned to access the expanding revenue stream from the increasing gas production.

It is possible that Molopo will become the largest net gas producer in the Moura area.

The net reserves now confirmed and the scope for further increases provide Molopo with the scope to supply gas to the emerging Gladstone LNG market as a secure independent third party supplier.

The application of advanced technology and novel drilling techniques and the creation of an operational excellence bodes well for future operations.


----------



## financial chat (9 March 2010)

It is interesting to see what difference a day makes!

From Getagraph.com

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Tuesday 9 Mar. 2010]: 

MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED is up by 4.62% yesterday from AUD 1.30 to AUD 1.36, and has now gained 4 days in a row. It will be exciting to see if it manages to continue the gaining strike or take a minor break for the next few days. In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 5 out of 10 days, and is up by 3.03% over the past 2 weeks. Volume also increased last day along with the price which is positive technical sign, and in total there was traded 1.09 million more shares than the day before. In total there were bought and sold 1.43 million shares for approx. AUD 1.94 million.

3 MONTH TREND 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has broken the wide and weak falling short term trend up. In first place a slower falling rate is indicated, but this may very well be a first signal of a trend shift. On reaction back there will be support on the roof on the current trend broken, which is AUD 1.35, a level that may pose a second chance to hit a runner. According to fan-theory AUD 1.67 will be next possible trendtop level and thereby pose a resistancelevel which may not be broken on first attempt. 

Support/Resistance |s 
Support 1:  AUD 1.35  Resistance 1:  AUD 1.38 
Support 2:  AUD 1.33  Resistance 2:  AUD 1.40 
Support 3:  AUD 1.32  Resistance 3:  AUD 1.46 



MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Monday 8 Mar. 2010]: 

MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED is up by 1.56% yesterday from AUD 1.28 to AUD 1.30, and has now gained 3 days in a row. It will be exciting to see if it manages to continue the gaining strike or take a minor break for the next few days. In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 5 out of 10 days, and is up by 5.69% over the past 2 weeks. Volume also increased last day along with the price which is positive technical sign, and in total there was traded 11 265 more shares than the day before. In total there were bought and sold 336 815 shares for approx. AUD 437 860.

3 MONTH TREND 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays the upper part of a wide and strong falling trend on short term, and this will normally pose a very good selling opportunity for the short term trader as reaction back towards the lower part of the trend can be expected. A break up at the top trendline at AUD 1.35 will in first place indicate a slower falling rate, but may be the first sign of a trend shift. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to fall -10.2% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 0.92 and AUD 1.21 at the end of this period.

Support/Resistance |s 
Support 1:  AUD 1.30  Resistance 1:  AUD 1.32 
Support 2:  AUD 1.24  Resistance 2:  AUD 1.33 
Support 3:  AUD 1.19  Resistance 3:  AUD 1.37


----------



## conankun (18 March 2010)

An announcement just been made. Anyone care to intepret what the announcement means? Does it mean the share price will drop or rise? Why does the price drop sharply? (is it because the institution get the share price at $1.15?) I'm still quite new with this.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100318/pdf/01048139.pdf


----------



## financial chat (18 March 2010)

The share price drop is predominantly due to the fact that you are now also have an entitlement to take up new shares on the basis of 1 share for every 7 that you currently hold at a price of 1.03


----------



## financial chat (7 April 2010)

FROM WILSON HTM

Molopo Energy Limited Initial 2P and 3P reserves for Lilyvale/Oak Park
Announcement details: 
MPO announced initial independently certified 2P and 3P reserves for the Lilyvale/Oak Park field of 42 PJ and 157 PJ respectively. 
The reserves certification is based on commercialisation of the Lilyvale gas field through the development of a gas-fired power station.
The 2P reserves of 42 PJ are sufficient to support a 30MW power station for its 20 year life. Appraisal and planning is expected to commence in 2011 for a 30MW initial phase, with expansion to 60MW.

MPO has now exceeded its CY2010 2P and 3P reserves targets for Queensland CSG of 200 PJ and 500 PJ respectively.
Net reserves for MPOs Queensland acreage now upgraded to 24 PJ of 1P, 218 PJ of 2P and 600 PJ of 3P.
WHTM view: 
Initial analysis This is a positive step towards converting resources to reserves for the Lilyvale/Oak Park field. We understand that the reserves upgrade was not a result of additional drilling but a reassessment in light of the proposed commercialisation of the gas. 
Earnings implications - No material changes expected to forecasts, to be confirmed when our model is updated to incorporate the proposed power plant.
Investment view MPO continues to make progress towards increasing reserves for its Queensland CSG. In early March, it reported substantial increases in the 1P and 2P levels for its Mungi field. We expect further reserve additions with further development at Mungi and exploration drilling at Harcourt and Timmy during 2010. Progress also continues with its Canada unconventional oil and shale gas projects. We retain our BUY recommendation, price target of $A 2.25 under review but is likely to remain unchanged.


----------



## malachii (7 April 2010)

I think the fact that this has held it's share price in the mid to high teens during the share offer (1.03 for retail) shows a lot.  

A great company with good management that has picked up a lot of good acreage at rock bottom prices during the GFC.  This is now starting to pay dividends with the increasing cashflow from the new shale oil operations in Canada, the gas flows in South Africa (getting closer to selling these - although haven't "signed" anything yet) and of course the operations in QLD.  

I think if you are looking in the medium to long term (ie greater than 6 months) you cant help but see today's prices as a low point due to the offer.

malachii

PS PLEASE NOTE!!: I OWN A DECENT SIZE CHUNK OF THESE SHARES (MPO) AND AM ACCUMULATING MORE - SO MY OPINION IS VERY BIASED!!!!!


----------



## pointr (8 April 2010)

I also think MPO has a bright future, just not sure if any of that good future is ever going to emerge from South Africa. We get the spin through our media of the 'Rainbow Nation', but we have the current ANC leader reported as singing something called "Get Me My Machine-Gun" during his last campaign. The ANC's youth leader is also reported to have sung a little chant recently about killing white farmers. SBS in one of their bulletins yesterday reported on the number of white farmers killed in South Africe vs the number in Zimbwabwe. I know a vetinary surgeon who recently sold his NSW practice to a Sth African ex-pat ( or perhaps refugee?) The South African professional felt there was no future for his family in South Africa. So MPO's excellent management may need all there skills to extract value out of that nation. It may become another one where they cut their losses to concentrate elsewhere. Who knows??


----------



## malachii (8 April 2010)

pointr,

Totally agree with your South Africa comments.  I guess I see this as the "high risk - high return" part of their portfolio.  IF it comes off - it could pay a lot of money - if not - they haven't really "bet the bank" on it.

malachii


----------



## financial chat (12 April 2010)

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Monday 12 Apr. 2010]: 
(Autocomments)
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED is up by 2.40% yesterday from AUD 1.25 to AUD 1.28 , and has now gained 3 days in a row. It will be exciting to see if it manages to continue the gaining strike or take a minor break for the next few days. In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 7 out of 10 days, and is up by 16.36% over the past 2 weeks. Volume fell last day by -0,09 million shares and in total there was bought and sold 1,41 million shares for approx. AUD 1,80 million. You should note that falling volume on higher prices causes divergence and may be an early warning about possible changes for the next couple of days.

3 MONTH TREND 
Given the current horizontal trend you can expect MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED with 90% probability to be traded between AUD 1.07 and AUD 1.34 at the end of this period. A break of a horizontal trend is often followed by a large increase in the volume, and stocks seldom manage to go directly from the bottom of a trend and up the roof. Stocks turning up in the middle of a horizontal trend are therefore considered to be potential runners.

Support/Resistance |s 
Support 1:  AUD 1.20  Resistance 1:  AUD 1.30 
Support 2:  AUD 1.18  Resistance 2:  AUD 1.32 
Support 3:  AUD 1.15  Resistance 3:  AUD 1.37


----------



## financial chat (13 April 2010)

From Getagraph.com

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Tuesday 13 Apr. 2010]: 
(Autocomments)
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED fell by -0.78% last day from AUD 1.28 to AUD 1.27. . In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 7 out of 10 days, and is up by 15.45% over the past 2 weeks. Volume increased last day by 0,36 million shares, but on falling prices. This is may be an early warning and risk is increased a bit for the next couple of days. In total there were bought and sold 1,77 million million shares for approx. AUD 2,25 million.

3 MONTH TREND 
Given the current horizontal trend you can expect MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED with 90% probability to be traded between AUD 1.09 and AUD 1.37 at the end of this period. A break of a horizontal trend is often followed by a large increase in the volume, and stocks seldom manage to go directly from the bottom of a trend and up the roof. Stocks turning up in the middle of a horizontal trend are therefore considered to be potential runners.

Support/Resistance |s 
Support 1:  AUD 1.20  Resistance 1:  AUD 1.28 
Support 2:  AUD 1.18  Resistance 2:  AUD 1.30 
Support 3:  AUD 1.15  Resistance 3:  AUD 1.37


----------



## financial chat (14 April 2010)

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Wednesday 14 Apr. 2010]: 
(Autocomments)
No changes to price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED last trading day. In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 6 out of 10 days, and is up by 12.39% over the past 2 weeks. 

3 MONTH TREND 
Given the current horizontal trend you can expect MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED with 90% probability to be traded between AUD 1.11 and AUD 1.40 at the end of this period. A break of a horizontal trend is often followed by a large increase in the volume, and stocks seldom manage to go directly from the bottom of a trend and up the roof. Stocks turning up in the middle of a horizontal trend are therefore considered to be potential runners.

Support/Resistance |s 
Support 1:  AUD 1.20  Resistance 1:  AUD 1.28 
Support 2:  AUD 1.18  Resistance 2:  AUD 1.30 
Support 3:  AUD 1.15  Resistance 3:  AUD 1.37


----------



## financial chat (15 April 2010)

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED [Thursday 15 Apr. 2010]: 
(Autocomments)

MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED fell by -0.79% last day from AUD 1.27 to AUD 1.26. . In the last 10 days the price of MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED has been rising in a total of 5 out of 10 days, and is up by 9.57% over the past 2 weeks. Volume increased last day by 1,46 million shares, but on falling prices. This is may be an early warning and risk is increased a bit for the next couple of days. In total there were bought and sold 2,22 million million shares for approx. AUD 2,80 million.

3 MONTH TREND 
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED lays the middle of a wide and weak rising trend on short term and further rise within the trend is signalized. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise  2.1% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 1.13 and AUD 1.41 at the end of this period.


Support/Resistance |s 
Support 1:  AUD 1.20  Resistance 1:  AUD 1.27 
Support 2:  AUD 1.18  Resistance 2:  AUD 1.28 
Support 3:  AUD 1.15  Resistance 3:  AUD 1.37 


From Getagraph.com


----------



## financial chat (27 April 2010)

from Wilson HTM this morning:

Molopo Energy Limited – MPO signs gas sales agreement in South Africa
Announcement details:
MPO has signed a gas sales agreement with Novo Energy (Pty) Limited, a privately owned South African company. 
The GSA is for MPO to supply, on an "as available" basis, ~600 mscfd of gas from four existing wells in MPO's Virginia field.  
The gas will be used for compressed natural gas (CNG).  Novo will construct CNG facilities near each well head and transport the CNG to customers for use in local vehicles. 
Under the GSA Novo has the right to purchase gas from an additional four existing wells, which if exercised would take total supply to ~1 mmscfd, on the same pricing terms. 
Novo also has the first right of refusal to purchase additional gas from new wells developed by MPO, up to a total of 8.2 TJ/d (~3 PJ/year), on separate terms. 
Commencement of gas supply is subject to conditions precedent being satisfied, including regulator approvals. 
MPO expects to submit a "Production Right" application to the authorities in the coming weeks.  The approval process may be lengthy, however, MPO has received interim approval. 
The GSA is for a 10 year term.  Gas sales are expected to commence in March 2011. 

WHTM view:
Initial analysis - This is a small but positive development, which will enable MPO to receive revenue from gas that is currently flared or vented.  Revenue could potentially be augmented by carbon credits, given the reduction in methane emissions associated with the cessation of venting (methane is ~20 times more potent as a greenhouse gas than carbon dioxide). 
Earnings implications - Under review. The impact is expected to be relatively small; the GSA will result in earlier revenue (1HCY11) than we had modelled (small scale LNG from mid-CY12) for this project. 
Investment view - We believe MPO continues to make good progress progressing its key projects.  Buy recommendation retained, price target of $2.45 under review. 


John Young | Senior Resources Analyst
Wilson HTM Investment Group


----------



## financial chat (27 April 2010)

some early press coverage


http://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/archives/finance_news_network14447.html


----------



## financial chat (10 May 2010)

The Managing Director Stephen Mitchell has transferred some shares to his super fund. He has also exercised 250k options.

However what is very interesting about these transactions, and something that we can speculate about is this:

Why were the options exercised now given that they did not expire until August? Are they trying to get their hands on as many shares as possible, as soon as possible

Why transfer some of those shares to his super fund now? Is he expecting the share price to dramatically rise between now and August, and wanted to get them into his super fund as soon as possible, so as to minimize the capital gains tax impost on the gains.

All very positive activity as far as I am concerned.


----------



## pointr (11 May 2010)

Hope you're right Financial Chat. The fact MPO has some of its biggest projects in low tax Canada instead of Comrade Rudd's super profit tax environment is perhaps also a good thing.


----------



## financial chat (31 May 2010)

Following Shell's most recent acquisition, Ivor Ries has commented as follows:

The flurry of US shale gas transactions is relevant to Molopo as the company owns 2.2 million acres of shale gas lease covering most of the Utica and Lorraine shale formations in Quebec. While at an earlier stage of development, many petroleum geologists consider the economics of the Utica and Lorraine shales to be as good as if not better than the Marcellus.

Molopos high grade thermogenic Quebec acreage totals 375,000 acres and is estimated to contain up to 6Tcf of recoverable gas. Based on the Shell-East Resources deal valuation, MPOs Quebec project should have a market value of approximately US$800 million once the company has proven the production characteristics of its lease holdings. Molopos first exploration wells in Quebec are expected to spud in the next few months.

Shale gas land grab heating up. Over the past six months the US oil and gas industry has been in the throes of a shale gas land grab of unprecedented proportions. The race to acquire unexploited shale gas stems from the widely held view that the current over-supply of natural gas in the North America is a product of the explosion of unconventional gas drilling that occurring prior to the Global Financial Crisis.

While Molopo seems determined to push ahead with sole risk exploration wells in the Utica Basin, the farm-out of some or all of the companys shale gas acreage cannot be ruled out. In our view any firming of the North American gas price over the next 12 to 18 months would see MPO besieged by larger players seeking access to its extensive acreage.


----------



## financial chat (29 July 2010)

looking more bullish

http://www.buysellsignals.com/BuySellSignals/report/Australia/Stock/PDF/Daily/Australia_pdf_1432.pdf


----------



## financial chat (31 August 2010)

The following (minus any tables) is the latest from Credit Suisse:

Molopo Australia
INCREASE TARGET PRICE - upgraded our target price to $1.70/share 

FY results

MPO announced on 27 August its FY10 results with a headline NPAT of $2.6mn coming in slightly ahead of Credit Suisse forecast ($1.8mn). We have increased our target price to $1.70/share.

While the result was reasonably positive at the bottom line, it was buoyed by oneoff items, namely proceeds from asset sales amounting to $14mn in the year.

Catalysts for the stock moving forward will continue to be drilling activity, particularly on Canadian oil, with the resultant increases in production rates towards target volumes. In the longer term, drilling activities should lead to increased reserves and commercial definition in a number of its assets.

We have had made minor adjustments to our production and costing assumptions, which along with rolling forward our valuation, has slightly changed our earnings estimates over the forecast period.

As a result of our changes to our forecast earnings, we have slightly upgraded our target price to $1.70/share (from $1.65/share), which is underpinned by our 1.69/share valuation.

Our rating remains OUTPERFORM.

FY10 results

MPO announced its FY10 results with a headline NPAT of $2.6mn coming in slightly ahead of Credit Suisse forecast ($1.8mn).

Details
Headline NPAT of $2.6mn;
Revenue from oil and gas sales of $6.1mn;
Net cash balance of $65.7mn (including a $15mn term deposit);
EPS of $0.01/share; and
No dividend declared.

While the result was reasonably positive at the bottom line, it was buoyed by one-off items, namely proceeds from asset sales amounting to $14mn in the year.

Although MPO still has a thematic as a long-term gas story, the short- to medium-term interest is its Canadian oil play, which continues to build.

Catalysts for the stock moving forward will continue to be drilling activity, particularly on Canadian oil, with the resultant increases in production rates towards target volumes. In the longer term, drilling activities should lead to increased reserves and commercial definition
in a number of its assets.

Reserves

We have written previously that Molopo.s growth is becoming increasingly linked to its Canadian portfolio, particularly the acceleration of the work programme on the Bakken/Spearfish oil plays. On 10 August, Molopo announced a significant reserves upgrade on its Canadian oil plays.

Operations

Canada

Spearfish
MPO is looking to spend 2011 drilling extensively in the Spearfish project with the back-end of the 2011 programme to be determined once results from its initial 25 well portfolio are reviewed (expected in October). The company noted that it expects costs to decrease from >$20/b to c.$10/b over the next several years noting that the economics of the project are looking robust at or around current oil price levels.
We have slightly adjusted our modelled assumptions to reflect these comments.

Bakken
Results remain encouraging (oil found in five of six wells drilled thus far) and 2011 will see MPO continuing to assess results over what is a very large acreage (42,420 acres).

New South Wales and China
Concluded sales of assets during the period.

Queensland CSG
Although the main focus for the company has been pursuing its high-margin oil play, we note there has been significant movement on other parts of the portfolio.
The company has executed a purchase in relation to the ATP564P and 602P JV securing an additional equity stake and operatorship. As a result, MPO has increased its equity
positions in these permits to 67.12% (ATP564P) and 62.88% (ATP602P), respectively, from 50% for a total cost of A$7mn.

Indicatively, this gives the company additional leverage and control of work programmes.

Although the company maintains an .asset development. attitude to its Queensland CSG holdings we see their relevance as becoming less important, initially from the ramp-up of Canadian oil and later from the development of the company.s shale gas plays.

South African gas
Molopo (through its subsidiary company) has signed a GSA with Novo Energy (Pty) for the supply of gas on an .as available. basis for approximately 0.6mmcfd from the Virginia gas field. The contract term is for ten years. First gas is expected in March 2011. Ultimately,
Novo has the right to purchase additional gas up to 8.2TJpd.

A small but perhaps significant first step in the establishment of a South African business, although we see it at this time in the same context as Queensland CSG . small and likely to remain small when weighed against the upside opportunities potentially to emerge from the Canadian assets.

Earnings changes
We have had made minor adjustments to our production and costing assumptions, which along with rolling forward our valuation, have slightly changed our earnings estimates over the forecast period. We note that while the numbers are significant in percentage terms, they are not significant changes in real dollar terms.

We have increased our expected NPAT for FY11F by 18% from $14.5mn to $17mn. There is a flow-on effect to FY12F earnings of 4%.

Valuation and target price
As a result of our changes to our forecast earnings, we have slightly upgraded our target price to $1.70/share (from $1.65/share) which is underpinned by our $1.69/share valuation.
Our rating remains OUTPERFORM.


----------



## financial chat (14 September 2010)

macquarie have commenced coverage 

Initial target $1.60 set at 20% discount to their NPV of $2

And it looks like it has generated some interest.

impressive initial bounce albeit from extremely low levels.

according to the data for settled transactions for this month, Macquarie Retail have bought a net 318k.

one of the advisers that was very close to this stock at Baillieus, George Varlamos has moved to Macquarie this month and I think that he may have been responsible for Macquarie commencing coverage of the stock.

Molopo recently presented at Macquarie's Asian conference which was probably the introduction of Molopo to Macquarie.

I have been told that the analyst report on MPO has been distributed to Macquarie's Canadian office. If their is any genuine interest (which there should be because of the prevailing share price) we could see some very large buy orders coming through in the near future.


----------



## financial chat (14 September 2010)

ord minnett buying 

from the report of trades settled this month I noted that Ords were one of the main buyers this month.

I have just had another look at that report and I note that the net 250k bought is represented from 49 trades and that they have had no sell trades at all.

Does anyone know whether they have also commenced coverage of the stock?


----------



## financial chat (15 September 2010)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...renewable-energy/story-e6frg9lo-1225922987254

Basking in the glow of renewable energy 

CRITERION: Tim Boreham From: The Australian September 15, 2010 12:00AM 

Molopo Energy (MPO) $1.095

EVEN if renewables make inroads, there's still the wee imperative to find more oil to satisfy insatiable demand in the meantime.

In North America, there's been a rush on shale and other unconventional oil and gas -- "tight" reserves that have been hard to extract economically. Advances in horizontal drilling and fracturing techniques mean that's no longer the case.

Flush with more than $100m from the sale of NSW gas assets to AGL, Molopo last year invested in shale oil acreage in Canada, in the so-called Bakken play in Manitoba province and Spearfish in Saskatchewan.

Molopo currently sits on 2P reserves of 9.2 million barrels in Canada -- mainly attributable to Spearfish -- but with a recoverable upside of 30-40 mb. The focus currently is on a 25-well, $30m push at Spearfish, but with a four- to five-year ambition to complete at least 380 wells.

While being unloved is a perennial complaint in the sector, Molopo points to the lustier valuations ascribed to Canadian-based unconventional stocks.

"It's hard for us to have North American assets valued here," chief executive Stephen Mitchell says. "They can see value in coal-bed methane, but they haven't seen it yet in oil or shale gas."

Supporting this plaintive cry, Macquarie's analysts yesterday ascribed a $2 valuation to Molopo shares. The firm ascribes an 84c-a-share valuation to Spearfish field and a further 33c to Bakken, which means Mopolo's other assets -- including the Mungi gas field in Queensland -- are thrown in along with the free steak knives.

Another supporting feature is that Molopo is not just about blue sky: it is producing from Spearfish at an attributable rate of about 520 barrels a day, but hopes to raise this to 2000 bopd by December when more wells come on stream.

We rate Molopo a speculative buy, given the evidence that local investors are yet to latch on to the Next Big Thing. The key risk is that funding for an expanded well program will dry up.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (21 September 2010)

Stephen Mitchell presented at the Melbourne Mining Club tonight.  Sounds like an intriguing play on shale gas in Canada and CSG in Queensland.  The worry I have is that they have so many projects on the go, that multiplies the risk of something going wrong.  I also thought that their reserves seemed to be rather low, especially in their Spearfish play, but perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## financial chat (19 October 2010)

I was asked by a friend that was unable to get to the meeting to take some notes, so I?ll also share them with you. I have been reluctant to post them on a forum as there is a bit of disenchantment of late, and I am not interested in getting into a slinging match with anyone about my observations. I do think that the time to become bullish about this stock is rapidly approaching.

It was a very interesting morning, and as you would have seen from the share price appreciation Friday and today, the market reacted positively to the presentation notes.

The Chairman opened the meeting, and wanted to express some comments before handing over to the MD. He started off stating how 2010 has been such a pivotal year for MPO, and nearly gloating about how successful that they had been making early acquisitions. He then went on to talk about how the industry had changed over the last year, to add shale to CSG. Don stated that they expected to make the same return from Wolfgang as has been expected from Spearfish. He even went on to state that it is ?exciting? to see how well the company?s assets are performing. But then in the next breath spoke of delays from Mungi! ?Africa is going swimmingly? he said. ?Quebec has become a millstone with problems about processing and from the greenies? and will now not be drilled until the first half of 2011. He also said that he was proud to report that operational income has increased from $750k to $6m.

At this stage, a question/comment came from the floor, to the effect that it was all very well for the Board to be happy about the development of the assets, but the reality was, that the market is the adjudicator by share price performance and that had been abysmal. Don acknowledged this and stated that they were amazed how ignored the company was, and made particular reference to the announcement of the initial oil reserves which should have added a minimum of 40c per share. Another person asked whether they had done any research as to why they were being ignored. The response was along the line of Australians don?t value overseas assets, and Canadians/North Americans don?t look to invest on the ASX.

As has been announced by the company, all the resolutions were carried, and without any drama or objection. Very few questions were raised, however regarding the Constitution, a question was asked as to why the MD was exempt from facing election! The answer was that it was in accordance with normal practice and the ASX rules.

Then came the vote for the increase in the maximum $ for the Director Fee Pool. I was expecting this resolution to cause discussion, and I was not disappointed, as a question about the possible TSX listing arose. The Chairman stated that he could only offer a personal view, and that was that he hoped that it would be completed by the end of this calendar year. That is not the decision, but the actual listing! And that the TSX listing would require more independent directors to be appointed. A further question was asked as to whether it was the intention to appoint directors for the Canadian listing or for the local Board (or from Australia). Don replied both.

The Employee Incentive Scheme was approved with no questions being asked. I thought sure that someone would raise a question about that, purely because I believe that it is misunderstood.

Stephen then got his opportunity to speak. I think that he was fearing an assault from the floor, so came out punching from the start, about how he was so disappointed with the poor share price performance. He also thought that the Australian market overlooks the shale/tight oil or gas market. He added that the shale market should be no less spectacular than the CSG market. He thought that perhaps the market had taken an incorrect message from the Anglo sale. Mention was also made of the collapse of the gas prices in North America. Stephen then went onto say that MPO had a package of 1st class assets and a 1st class team working for it, and that they intend to crystalize the full value of the assets over the next year. I felt that he really meant what he was saying. He emphasized that no onshore energy company in Australia has the potential to build 100Pj of gas. Their short term focus is oil and the longer term is gas.

Quebec has been divided into 4 prospective areas.
Stephen stressed the point that MPO has adopted the forward plan as created/derived by Monty Bowers, and that MPO was not trying to impose a plan created by a bunch of Aussies. 

Spearfish was originally drilled about 30 years ago and EOG started in that area in 2007. The technology now applied by MPO and the timing of its introduction could not have been better. They felt that it was a major achievement to get the initial reserve classification within such a short time and with such limited drilling.
Spearfish/Bakken is now running at over 1000bbls/d. This was news to me, but they referred to a recent announcement (but I cannot find it) and they are still focusing on 2000bbls/d by Xmas.

They want to emulate EOG results, but achieve it by drilling half the number of wells but twice the length.

p.12 of the presentation refers to the cost of each well. When they commenced it was close to $1.8m and now they have got that down to $1.5m and they are looking to drive that down further. Also note the estimated oil recovery rates on that page. 

p.13 points out that they expect to make $40 per barrel.
Re Bakken, Monty is still hopeful of achieving the targeted 110blpd (but may take time).

Re Wolfcamp, in USA the landowner has the mineral rights to the land, so MPO have got someone going around offering farmers a price to acquire a lease to their mineral rights. Apparently this was going very well until El Paso came onto the scene and snapped up 120k acres @ $175 per acre. El Paso is only 10 miles from the boundary of MPO. The potential for the results from Wolfgang to be several times higher than Spearfish and many times higher than the Bakken. The acquisition of Wolfgang has caused a change of focus for MPO and has caused the board to look at the portfolio in a different light. We can expect a change of priority.

Re Qld., Stephen believes that they have made great strides in commerciality, but admits to being behind target and over budget. Mungi 21 & 23 are still in a dewatering phase but they are hopeful of having production rates prior to the end of 2010. I think that he also said that 2 rigs are currently drilling at Harcourt and Mungi.

Re Quebec, MPO will retain the sweetest spot but will look to farm out other areas. MPO is letting Talisman take the lead in the fight so that there is no opportunity for the Canadians to make leverage out of the company wanting to exploit the area being a foreigner, being an Aussie co.

The concluding remarks from Stephen was that the Board had a plan to unlock the true value of the company very soon. They will look to finance the development of the assets from a combination of:
A growing cash flow 
Asset sales 
Debt 
Equity (from a TSX listing) 

I have to state that the presentation was extremely good and Stephen was particularly convincing.


----------



## financial chat (19 October 2010)

At the AGM last week, the Chairman indicated that the Board may be looking to add to their numbers, to add to its strength, and in light of the need of more independant directors should a TSX listing be pursued.

If one looks at the top 20 shareholder list, it is interesting to me to note a couple of additions that could be potential candidates:

Roger Corbett

Thomas Fontaine (Avatar Equities)


----------



## financial chat (3 December 2010)

Holders of this stock would share my frustration with the lack of share price appreciation.

Many holders on a number of forums have linked the lack of performance to the inaction of the board.

On another site there is mention that a group known as Radar Group http://www.radargroup.com.au/ are telephoning shareholders to ascertain their views.

It is my understanding that this action has been orchestrated by a large shareholder.

It would be interesting to hear from other holders if they have been contacted, to learn what is being proposed to be done to rectify the lack of performance.


----------



## pointr (7 December 2010)

We haven't been contacted to date. Not sure what to make of the recent Canadian IPO announcement??? Thanks for your ongoing posts 'financial chat', I'll now have a glance at your radar group url. Hopefully management and results can get this companies price back to where it has been and then some more.


----------



## pointr (10 December 2010)

Oh well, shareholders can now not only be frustrated by a lack of share price appreciation, they can be positively underwhelmed by 2 days of sharp share price depreciation. The market is certainly out of love with MPO. I've read a few post's on another forum by someone very down on MPO, the poster said some months ago that MPO would soon be at 80cents, it seemed remote at the time but its closer now.


----------



## malachii (10 December 2010)

Gotta say I am surprised at the last 2 days price action.  MPO is a good company with good managment, in a good industry with some pretty darn fine real estate.

I think the latest action is a little bit of unloading before the end of the year.  I picked myself up a parcel this afternoon at 90 cents.  At that price (or any below $1 in my opinion) I'd say it is a bargain and I think we'll see it hold and trickle back up over the next week or so baring any major stock market catastrophes.  We are also seeing large volumes trading hands (bigger buyers and smaller sellers from my observations during the day) which is another good sign.

Anyway - do your own research.

malachii


----------



## malachii (13 December 2010)

Well - didn't expect the correction to start quite this quickly but the announcement was pretty good - 33% increase in P1 oil reserves and 36% increase in P2 and P3!  

malachii


----------



## malachii (16 December 2010)

And another good announcement - this time about the drilling and reserves in South Africa.  They are really working on improving the communication.  The price seems to have turned and is working it's way back up again.

malachii


----------



## financial chat (22 December 2010)

Molopo Energy Limited (Company) has received a requisition from shareholders holding approximately 6.75% of the issued capital of the Company to call a general meeting under section 249D of the Corporations Act.

It is time for a changing of the guard.

For too long shareholders have had to wait to be rewarded.

It is time to revitalise the Board.

Some background information about Greg Lewin:

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...&previousCapId=527037&previousTitle=SASOL LTD



http://people.forbes.com/profile/gregory-arthur-lewin/148215



http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...non-executive-director-of-sasol-88408697.html


----------



## financial chat (22 December 2010)

PRESS RELEASE

Molopo Shareholders Call for Board Renewal and Strategic Refocus


Molopo shareholders have today lodged a request for Molopo to call an extraordinary general meeting of shareholders (EGM) to elect two new Board members, former Shell executive, Greg Lewin  and Melbourne businessman, Mr Max Beck.

Should they be elected, the new Board members intend to execute targeted strategies to build shareholder value and to arrest the stagnation of the company and its share price. These strategies will see the company focus on the rapid development of its most valuable assets, including those in Canada, and maximizing value.  In order to achieve these strategies, the company will apply its energies to accelerating production and minimizing costs, thereby extracting value from its existing asset base. 

The shareholder group has been moved to take this action following a prolonged period of share price underperformance. It also reflects feedback from a broader group of shareholders who have expressed a lack of confidence in the existing Board. 

Shareholders need the Board to develop and implement a credible plan to realize the value of the company’s assets within in a reasonable timeframe and without significant dilution in value for existing shareholders. 

Molopo shareholder, Mr Max Beck, commented, “This is not a step we have taken lightly. We made a friendly approach to the Board through the Chairman, Donald Beard on Wednesday 15 December but we did not receive a response within the agreed timeframe. We have called for an EGM because there is a strong desire for change and shareholders should be given the chance to decide for themselves. 


“The market’s reaction to the company’s most recent major announcements reflects it’s skepticism about the Board and its ability to deliver.”

“Shareholders have heard enough excuses and Molopo needs a Board with a sense of urgency. It is time to generate value from the existing asset base by injecting new experience and bringing some hard nosed, commercial common sense to the Board”. 

The EGM will consider a motion for board renewal to be effected by electing Mr Greg Lewin and Mr Max Beck to the Board of Molopo in place of existing directors, Chairman Donald Beard, and non executive director, Dr Bruce Hobday. 

Mr Lewin, previously President of Shell Global Solutions has had over 30 years experience in the oil and gas industry.  He is a non-executive director of Sasol Limited.

Mr Max Beck is a successful business man and major shareholder in Molopo. He has offered to join the Board to bring a strong commercial perspective and to act as a direct voice for shareholders. It is intended that his tenure on the Board would continue while the change in corporate focus is underway. 




Media enquiries:
Nerida Mossop
Hinton and Associates
03 9600 1979 
0437 361 433


----------



## Logique (22 December 2010)

Frustrated former holder here. Became fed up, and voted with my feet.



> '...arrest the stagnation of the company and its share price...'



...in the post above. Agree completely, more dynamic management is needed to realize the potential of this company.


----------



## financial chat (23 December 2010)

Financial Review p17
John Stensholt

Molopo malcontents on move

A group of wealthy investors, including two billionaires, is pushing to oust the chairman and a director of junior oil and gas explorer Molopo Energy.

The group which includes billionaires Bruce Mathieson and Boris Liberman, as well as Melbourne property developer Max Beck and Fairfax Media Chairman Roger Corbett - lodged a request with the Molopo board for an extraordinary general meeting.

The group has agreement from the 5% of shareholders needed to force an EGM.

They are unhappy with the board's management of Molopo, the shares of which have fallen 24% this year, and, in particular plan to spin off its Canadian oil assets in 2011.

The group is seeking the removal of Molopo Chairman Donald Beard and non-executive director Bruce Hobday, and their replacement with Mr. Beck and Greg Lewin, previously president of Shell Global Solutions.

Other shareholders behind the move are Terry Jackman, Sundland Group chairman, and Eddie Cutner, co-founder of Melbourne apartment developer Central Equity.

If the group achieves its aim, Mr Lewin will be nominated as new Molopo chairman. He and Mr Beck said they would push for the company to accelerate production of its assets, which include oil shale projects in Canada and coal-seam gas assets in Qld and South Africa.

Mr Beck said the group was taking the action after what he described as a prolonged period of share price underperformance. He claimed the group had received feedback from other shareholders who had expressed dissatisfaction with the board.

"This is not a step we have taken lightly," Mr Beck told AFR. "We made a friendly approach to the board through the chairman on December 15, but we did not receive a response within the agreed timeframe. Shareholders have heard enough excuses and Molopo needs a board with a sense of urgency.

"The market's reaction to the company's most recent major announcements reflects its scepticism about the board and its ability to deliver."

The company announced on November 29 that it would spin off its interests in the Spearfish and Bakken oil projects in Canada into a new entity called Molopo Canada, which is expected to list on the Toronto Stock Exchange in the first quarter of 2011. Molopo shares have fallen since that announcement.

Molopo managing director Stephen Mitchell said the shareholder action was opportunistic, and defended the company's strategy. " I couldn't have a better or more experienced Board," he said. "In terms of our Canadian assets the market view is that the money we've spent there in the past 15 months, about $100M, will double in value when we do this. We've not had a single call from any shareholders suggesting we review the strategy. We welcome constructive shareholder feedback and we, too, are frustrated with the short-term performance of the share price."


----------



## financial chat (30 December 2010)

Analysis of past agm votes 

The following represents some statistics for consideration:

2010 only 23% of shares voted
2009 only 34% of shares voted * discussed further below
2008 only 16% of shares voted
2007 only 14% of shares voted
2006 only 16% of shares voted
2005 only 19% of shares voted
2004 only 12% of shares voted
2003 only 24% of shares voted
2002 only 7% of shares voted
2001 only 21% of shares voted

I suspect that the % voting at an EGM might be higher than an AGM.

In 2001, 2003, 2005, 2007, 2009 Beard faced the voters. In 2009 a belated concerted effort to dispose him was left too late to succeed, but an EGM called for the specific purpose of removing him might have a different result.

Given that the top 20 only account for about 30% of all shares, I suspect that the vote is going to be very interesting. If the results of 2009 were to be repeated, except for one large holder opposing Beard that previously voted for him, he could be in big trouble.

Shareholders need to consider whether they believe that Beard and Hobday have the capacity to add value to their investment.


----------



## financial chat (30 December 2010)

On another share chatroom site a poster has suggested that Beard is gone for all money, and I think and hope that he is right.

When shareholders look back over the past 10 years, they can ask the question, how have shareholders been rewarded during the time that Beard has been Chairman?

Donald Beard was appointed to the Board, and as Chairman in April 2001.

During his tenure as Chairman of MPO:
according to Commsec, the shareprice (after adjusting for the consolidation etc) was 25c at the beginning of that month (Apr 2001) and closed at 19c at the end of that month;
the shareprice did not maintain any significant change until Jan. 2007;
during 2007 & 8 shareholders were able to witness a change of fortune with the share price rapidly increasing to a high of $2.03 in June 2008. But much of that share price appreciation was attributable to the market momentum behind the CSG industry in Aust., rather than anything in particular to do that MPO created itself.
then came the GFC, and the MPO share price cam crashing down to a low of 40c, aided by the capitulation of a so-called hedge fund.
in the 6 months that followed to April 2009 the share price of MPO managed to recover to about $1.
Some 20 months later the shareprice is only just above that price of $1.

So for the first 5+3/4 yrs under Beard's reign shareholders saw no reward. and for the last 20 months they have seen virtually no reward.

Additionally shareholders contributed $1.25 in July 2007 for new shares and either $1.15 or $1.03 in April 2010.

Considering all of the above:
do shareholders believe that Beard has added value to their investment in MPO?

Can anyone enlighten us as to what benefit Mr. Invisible has brought them?

Don't we shareholders deserve better value and rewards?


----------



## financial chat (30 December 2010)

It is always worthwhile reviewing posts of the past, especially in light of what transpired thereafter.

In 2007 Beard sold a large parcel of his MPO shares just prior to the AGM.

As I recall from the subsequent conversation I had with Beard, he was forced to sell at the time. But what was most annoying to me was the following:

He had got up at an AGM and told everyone how strong the outlook for the company was;

He did not mention, or even elude to the fact that he had sold in the days prior;

I think that they chose to release the notification late;

The notification was erronous, and perhaps done to deliberately cover the fact that is was released late in my opinion;

As reported at the time, in my opinion, the Company Secretary chose to answer a question in a way in an attempt to cover up the mistake.

At the 2009 AGM, when the matter of the re-election of the directors was under discussion, I asked the question as to whether it was possible for directors to affirm whether they has sold any shares is recent days, but had not as yet released the relevant notice to the ASX. Beard attempted to diffuse the situation by stating that he misunderstood the necessity for such a question. By way of further explanation, I stated that I wanted to be reassured that the situation that had occurred in 2007 was not repeated. In reply, Beard stated that he was unaware of the situation that I was referring to. At this stage I was left with no alternative, than to explain to the meeting what I was referring to. To my absolute astonishment, Beard then made a statement that he could not recall the situation. This was despite the fact that I had written to the Managing Director, spoken to the Company Secretary, and personally written to the Chairman, and the Chairman had also telephoned me to discuss the position at the time.

Given all of what transpired, my faith in the Chairman was totally destroyed, and I could not vote for his re-election.

In my opinion, Beard is incapable of chairing this company and must be removed.


----------



## financial chat (4 January 2011)

"the MATES club"

I think that is the important point emanating from research about the current directors.

The Mitchell family with Peter Mitchell (Stephen's father) on the board of MPO and Lowell was able to commercialise the value of an investment of theirs by arranging for MPO to purchase the asset - Liulin. The consideration was MPO shares. In the process, the Mitchell family then had sufficient shares to arrange for Stephen to be appointed as a director, and within a month as Managing Director.

Hobday was on the board of MPO at this time.

Beard was appointed Director & Chairman by Stephen Mitchell.

The "Mates club" currently represents the majority of the board of MPO and it needs to be broken up to improve the accountability of the board to shareholders of MPO.


----------



## financial chat (7 January 2011)

Will Beard exercise early?

According to the Annual Report, Beard hold 300k options exerciseable at 33c that do not expire until 6th Nov. 2011.

It will be interesting to see if he elects to exercise early. If he does, that would indicate to me that he realizes that he is going to get rolled at the EGM.

If he does not exercise early, then one can only presume that he likes to bet big at poker! On my calculations it is currently a bet of $210k plus.


----------



## financial chat (12 January 2011)

Following the release of the Notice of Meeting and accompanying statements, I feel compelled to make some comments.

Mitchell & co might have had the expertise to buy assets well, BUT they are a miserable failure at delivering on time development. Additionally, with the exception of the sale of Gloucester, there is no evidence to suggest that the current board is able to make positive deals. And Gloucester was sold at a time when deals were a lot easier to undertake.

The current management team needs to be held to account for the dismal share price and the lack of production performance.  And for these reasons alone the group of 7 shareholders has made it possible for the lazy and incompetent board to be brought to account.  That is the reason for suggesting that a change be made. The current encumbents have failed and must go.

They don't have a sense of urgency, they fail to understand the need to get deals made, they fail to understand that one cannot promise and then fail to deliver.

The current invisible Chairman has to go, no doubt about it. We want someone who is going to promote the company, not just chair a meeting. Even chairing a meeting is beyond him when you look at the way he floundered his way through the 2009 meeting.  Beard is past it, and must go.

Hobday was given the job as a mate of the Mitchell family. He left MPO years ago and then came back after he retired from his other commitments which precluded him from continuing as a director of MPO. We do not want dead wood. What did Hobday bring to MPO this time? He sent us off in another direction (India) at a time when management should have been concentrating on existing projects. And was paid hansomely as a consultant for causing the distraction.

It is all very convenient to use the 4 year performance data. Looking at other timeframes presents a totally different picture.

Holders need to read the statements carefully and not take them on their face value.

Beard and co have been very selective about the dates that they have chosen to use to justify their stance about the share price performance:

MPO’s share price (on a consolidated basis) is as follows:

1/1/07 21c

31/12/07 82c

31/12/08 83c

31/12/09 $1.31

31/12/10 $1.06

Additionally, whilst MPO is part of the ASX300 Energy Index now, I do not think that it has been for the whole 4 years that they have chosen to use, so in my view it is irrelevant to use it as a benchmark for comparison. MPO at the beginning of 2007 was considered an extremely speculative stock so one would expect the return would have to be in excess of the index to compensate the level of risk associated with an investment in MPO.

From the statement from the current board enclosed with the Notice of Meeting, "Growth of Mungi/Harcourt (Queensland) coal-seam gas asset."  Oh please tell me that they have not chosen to try to sell this asset’s performance as a positive.  In Mitchell's own words "it is way over budget and a year behind its timetable"

From their statement, "While the potential for a Canadian IPO or secondary listing was initially announced by the Company in late 2008, the global financial crisis, the significant reduction in North American gas prices, and the acquisition of the Canadian oil assets led to the initiative being deferred until early 2011 to maximise value for the Company?s shareholders."  That statement is purely trying to justify a constant changing of strategy, which is one of the major critisizms of the current board of directors. They don't know where they want to be positioned.

Furthermore on two occasions since the initial announcement of the IPO referred to above, directors have given other dates that have not been fulfilled. In answer to a question after a broker briefing in early 2010 Mitchell stated "if it was not completed within 6 months, he would be extremely disappointed". And more recently at the 2010 AGM in answer to a question from the floor, the chairman indicated that the offering would be completed before the end of the calendar year.

From their statement, "The requisitioning shareholders refer to a "friendly approach" to the Chairman."  It was put to him that he could retire, without any need to embarrass anyone, but their sheer arrogance got in their way, and so shareholders are now faced with this costly manner of having to remove them.

We cannot afford to let these directors to continue to fail to deliver what they indicate they are going to achieve time after time, and continue to act as directors. We must act now and dump them.

Proxy voting can also be done online - it is very convenient and easy.

I strongly urge all holders to vote in favour of all resolutions.

We have been given a gift, being an opportunity to rid ourselves of this incompetant and lazy board. Seize the opportunity and vote. It can be done online, it is so simple. These resolutions are extremely important. Don't be apathetic - please vote. We have an extremely good chance of being successful.

Beard is used to being around a horse stud, so he might be accustomed to smelling some buckets of ...., and he can guarantee if he chooses to go ahead with the meeting, rather than do what the majority want and resign, that he will get bucket load tipped over him.  It will be symbolic of his performance as chairman and as a director.

On another forum it has been suggested a replacement board will sell off company assets as this is a quick option to release value to shareholders.  If this does occur and the net proceeds after tax are a multiple of the current share price, like double or treble, then there would not be a shareholder with reason to complain. They will have then seen a massive return on their money, unlike the current losses that so many are sitting on at present, and have been for some time. 
We will never know about the potential, if they are never given the opportunity BUT we do know that they have a sense of urgency and drive to see change.  We also know that we cannot let the current members remain.

My sentiment is short term buy on the basis that there will be change at the top very shortly.


----------



## financial chat (12 January 2011)

Following the release of the Notice of Meeting and accompanying statements, I feel compelled to make some comments.

Mitchell & co might have had the expertise to buy assets well, BUT they are a miserable failure at delivering on time development. Additionally, with the exception of the sale of Gloucester, there is no evidence to suggest that the current board is able to make positive deals. And Gloucester was sold at a time when deals were a lot easier to undertake.

The current management team needs to be held to account for the dismal share price and the lack of production performance.  And for these reasons alone the group of 7 shareholders has made it possible for the lazy and incompetent board to be brought to account.  That is the reason for suggesting that a change be made. The current encumbents have failed and must go.

They don't have a sense of urgency, they fail to understand the need to get deals made, they fail to understand that one cannot promise and then fail to deliver.

The current invisible Chairman has to go, no doubt about it. We want someone who is going to promote the company, not just chair a meeting. Even chairing a meeting is beyond him when you look at the way he floundered his way through the 2009 meeting.  Beard is past it, and must go.

Hobday was given the job as a mate of the Mitchell family. He left MPO years ago and then came back after he retired from his other commitments which precluded him from continuing as a director of MPO. We do not want dead wood. What did Hobday bring to MPO this time? He sent us off in another direction (India) at a time when management should have been concentrating on existing projects. And was paid hansomely as a consultant for causing the distraction.

It is all very convenient to use the 4 year performance data. Looking at other timeframes presents a totally different picture.

Holders need to read the statements carefully and not take them on their face value.

Beard and co have been very selective about the dates that they have chosen to use to justify their stance about the share price performance:

MPO’s share price (on a consolidated basis) is as follows:

1/1/07 21c

31/12/07 82c

31/12/08 83c

31/12/09 $1.31

31/12/10 $1.06

Additionally, whilst MPO is part of the ASX300 Energy Index now, I do not think that it has been for the whole 4 years that they have chosen to use, so in my view it is irrelevant to use it as a benchmark for comparison. MPO at the beginning of 2007 was considered an extremely speculative stock so one would expect the return would have to be in excess of the index to compensate the level of risk associated with an investment in MPO.

From the statement from the current board enclosed with the Notice of Meeting, "Growth of Mungi/Harcourt (Queensland) coal-seam gas asset."  Oh please tell me that they have not chosen to try to sell this asset’s performance as a positive.  In Mitchell's own words "it is way over budget and a year behind its timetable"

From their statement, "While the potential for a Canadian IPO or secondary listing was initially announced by the Company in late 2008, the global financial crisis, the significant reduction in North American gas prices, and the acquisition of the Canadian oil assets led to the initiative being deferred until early 2011 to maximise value for the Company?s shareholders."  That statement is purely trying to justify a constant changing of strategy, which is one of the major critisizms of the current board of directors. They don't know where they want to be positioned.

Furthermore on two occasions since the initial announcement of the IPO referred to above, directors have given other dates that have not been fulfilled. In answer to a question after a broker briefing in early 2010 Mitchell stated "if it was not completed within 6 months, he would be extremely disappointed". And more recently at the 2010 AGM in answer to a question from the floor, the chairman indicated that the offering would be completed before the end of the calendar year.

From their statement, "The requisitioning shareholders refer to a "friendly approach" to the Chairman."  It was put to him that he could retire, without any need to embarrass anyone, but their sheer arrogance got in their way, and so shareholders are now faced with this costly manner of having to remove them.

We cannot afford to let these directors to continue to fail to deliver what they indicate they are going to achieve time after time, and continue to act as directors. We must act now and dump them.

Proxy voting can also be done online - it is very convenient and easy.

I strongly urge all holders to vote in favour of all resolutions.

We have been given a gift, being an opportunity to rid ourselves of this incompetant and lazy board. Seize the opportunity and vote. It can be done online, it is so simple. These resolutions are extremely important. Don't be apathetic - please vote. We have an extremely good chance of being successful.

Beard is used to being around a horse stud, so he might be accustomed to smelling some buckets of ...., and he can guarantee if he chooses to go ahead with the meeting, rather than do what the majority want and resign, that he will get bucket load tipped over him.  It will be symbolic of his performance as chairman and as a director.

On another forum it has been suggested a replacement board will sell off company assets as this is a quick option to release value to shareholders.  If this does occur and the net proceeds after tax are a multiple of the current share price, like double or treble, then there would not be a shareholder with reason to complain. They will have then seen a massive return on their money, unlike the current losses that so many are sitting on at present, and have been for some time. 
We will never know about the potential, if they are never given the opportunity BUT we do know that they have a sense of urgency and drive to see change.  We also know that we cannot let the current members remain.

My sentiment is short term buy on the basis that there will be change at the top very shortly.


----------



## financial chat (13 January 2011)

Don't be conned by the board's statement. 

In defence of the Invisible Chairman the board have made some ludicrous remarks in their response to the statement from requisitioning shareholders.

The board seem to be content to believe that the share price has performed in the last four years. Try telling that to any shareholder who bought into either of the share placements (at $1.25 & $1.15) or even the rights issue at $1.03. If that is performance that they are content with, then in my opinion that equates to telling a beggar on the streets of Calcutta to be content and happy with what life has dealt them.

Reference is also made to comparison to the ASX300 Energy Index. In my view, that is an irrelevant comparison. To my knowledge Molopo has not always been a component of that index for the period being analysed. Four years ago, Molopo was a highly speculative share, and one would expect it to outperform an ASX300 index. That is the compensation holders expect for taking on additional risk. 

Reference is made to value realization. Shareholders have not seen any rewards from that realization. Since the placement in 2007 I think that the board have spent something like $200M. What rewards have they seen? Certainly not any share price appreciation.

There is the suggestion that should Beck and Lewin be successfully be appointed, and Beard and Hobday removed, that there will be a lack of technical experience on the board. Ian Gorman is the Chief Operating Officer, and a Director, and he has heaps of technical expertise. Additionally, boards are not expected to have the technical knowledge to operate the company. They rely on their staff having those attributes, and this is the case with Molopo. The staff have ample expertise. Boards are there to direct the company on behalf of shareholders.

There is the suggestion that Investor Relations are not the responsibility of the Chairman. He is the person in charge of the whole board and company, and it should be expected that the person holding that position does promote the company. Mr. Invisible does not, and by their response, looks to be abdicating responsibility. That is not acceptable.

If this company had been directed properly with a sense of accountability and responsibility for shareholders over the last decade, it would not still be trading at a significant discount to the true value of the assets it owns.

Mr. Invisible, we do not want excuses, we want action. This seems to evade your comprehension, and therefore you have to go.


----------



## financial chat (18 January 2011)

A friend telephoned this morning to tell me that MPO are now going to the extreme of utilizing the services of a call centre, that is making calls to shareholders to obtain their views.

That is a wicked waste of shareholders' funds. How much are they being paid Messrs. Beard & Hobday? What gives you the right to use our funds in this manner.

Apparently the caller states that the board recommends that one votes against the motions. 

If directors want to canvas holders for their election, then they should use their own funds, not company funds.

IMO it is an abuse of company funds.

Perhaps we should ask the directors to refund the cost of this defense, out of their own pocket.

I'll bet that if they had been required to fund it out of their own pocket, that they would not have been so willing to spend that money.

Readers can rest assured that this matter will be raised assuming that there is the possibility of speaking to the motions. 

Perhaps the question should be canvassed along the line of "Wouldn't that being comparable to a Labour Government using government funds to pay for the Labour Party's campaign."

I am sure that Stephen Mitchell, as an unsuccessful Liberal Party pre-selection candidate would then be able to understand our position and objection!

I reiterate my call for all holders to vote. The share register of this company is very wide. Therefore your vote is likely to count more than one thinks. There are not huge blocking stakes on the register.

Let the current directors know that they are not looking after your interests properly. Vote in FAVOUR of all resolutions.

If you appoint the Chairman of the meeting as your proxy, please make sure that you direct him to vote in FAVOUR of all resolutions, OTHERWISE he will use your vote against all resolutions.

If you direct the chairman to vote in FAVOUR of the resolutions, he must vote your shares the way that you have directed.


----------



## financial chat (28 January 2011)

AFR 27/1/11
Street Talk 
Paul Garvey
pgarvey@afr.com.au

Molopo board spill vote looks a close-run thing

It's less than three weeks until shareholders vote on the board spill at oil and gas play Molopo Energy proposed by a high-profile collection of businessmen, and things look headed for a tight finish.

Based on the views of several non-aligned investors who have spoken to Street Talk, the rebel investors - led by Melbourne property developer Max Beck and including billionaires Bruce Mathieson and Boris Liberman and Fairfax Media chairman Roger Corbett - have if nothing else, tapped a broader discontent in the shareholder base.

While Molopo has defended its performance by pointing to an almost 400% rise in its shares over the past four years, that's not washing well with investors who backed the most recent capital raisings.

Early last year an institutional placement at $1.10 (error, should be $1.15) was followed by an entitlement offer to institutional and retail shareholders at $1.03, raising almost $60 million and involving the issue of 55.1 million new shares of roughly 22% of the stock.

Molopo shares have rarely traded above these levels since then, closing on Tuesday at 99c. Further underwater are those who supported Molopo's 2007 raising of another $32.5 million at the equivalent of $1.25 per share.

Much of the frustration in the shareholder base seems to centre around the lack of progress made with drilling at Molopo's prospects in Quebec, which many feel could be a company-maker. Five wells had been planned but,with gas prices at a low, Molopo instead directed the cash towards its oil prospects with success.

Talk of the company pushing into Indian oil and gas exploration has also not gone down well with those keen for progress in Quebec.

While the Molopo board is disappointed with its share price performance, in their defence they are not the only company sitting on an underwater capital raising.

and the dip in its shares is nothing compared with the dive in the share price of Becton when founder Beck quit the stock. After Beck sold out, Becton began a fall from $5 a share to 5c.

The Molopo dissenters have also been vague on their alternative strategy for the company.


----------



## pointr (28 January 2011)

Hi Finacial Chat, we have held MPO for several years. I was concerned about the issues you raised re the board, cash burn, metrics put foward by others as to the real returns from Backen and Spearfish projects ( which I can't fully understand from comapny reports) As a result of these concerns and about future dilutions we have sold out while still well in profit ( but would have had a lot more profit at $2.07 a while ago) 
I'll continue to watch the company and this space. North American shale gas supply and general manufacturing downturn in the US is unlikely to see gas back up to its highs for a long long time. kind regards pointr


----------



## financial chat (28 January 2011)

From research released this morning from Wilson HTM:


Gorman resigns at COO but is still a director 



Recommendation
We have changed our recommendation from Buy to Hold given uncertainty regarding the future direction of the company.

Seven shareholders are seeking to appoint two new directors and remove the Chairman and a nonexecutive director. 

Separately, Ian Gorman has resigned as COO. 

MPO is proceeding with a planned IPO of its Canadian oil portfolio, however, in our view this may change depending upon the outcome of the Board challenge or may be replaced by a trade sale.

The prospectus notes that oil production peaked in October, suggesting that mid CY11 targets may not be met. 

Our valuation has reduced following prospectus revisions.


----------



## financial chat (28 January 2011)

pointr,

Now more drama - Ian Gorman has resigned from being COO and not a word from the company.

Talk about treating us as mushrooms.

Resign Messrs Beard and Mitchell.


----------



## pointr (1 February 2011)

Calling 'financial chat', calling 'financial chat'.  
Any gems of wisdom / rumours on what may be behind MPO's trading halt announced today' while awaiting an announcement.'


----------



## financial chat (3 February 2011)

pointr, 

no doubt you have seen the announcement.

It is staggering to see the share price still at the current price. Just goes to show that some holders have taken the opportunity to move on as they have absolutely not faith in Mitchell and co. Otherwise one should have expected a 20-30c rise in the share price.

We are selling a core asset, with virtually no upside potential, without shareholder approval.
 = desperate action to SOS (Save our Skins)!

Success of the IPO was possibly floundering, and was not guaranteed of succeeding.

Sold it for far less than the 95c per share of reserve valuation that was referred to at AGM.

No bounce in share price coming from the market. One has to ponder why?

Just hope that the buyers share the view that there has to be change.

Vote Beard and Hobday out and vote Beck and Lewin on, otherwise this stock is just going to continue to languish

I know that no-one is irreplaceable, but one has to be very concerned that Ian Gorman has elected to resign. And the reasons for his resignation would also be extremely concerning. If he goes, his team will go with him in due course, leaving the company with very a diminished expertise set.

If the new board members are brought elected, they will do everything possible to keep Ian.

The revitalization that will occur with the Board changes will reinvigorate the company. Something that has been lacking for a long time. 

Now there is more evidence of disarray, sloppiness or incompetence from management today

Did anyone else just receive an email from the company about the proposed EGM, together with supporting links?

It is with absolute amazement that this has been sent out today with old information in the link.

- still talking about the Canadian IPO
- no mention of the resignation of Ian Gorman
- no mention about Beard standing down as Chairman.

The company's management team responsible for the distribution of this outdated information should be immediately sacked for incompetence IMO.


----------



## financial chat (4 February 2011)

In today's mail holders will have received a printed card urging holders to vote.

The card is dated 2nd Feb and pedals the current board's position.

Whilst being dated 2nd Feb it fails to mention that they have decided to sell Spearfish, which was announced the same day.

Still highlights a 400% return over 4 years even although more than half the shares currently on issue did not exist 4 years ago.

Does not mention that Beard has stepped down as chairman due to ill health, and given his age and health is unlikely to remain as a director long term IMO.

States that they have a "track record of value realisation from the sale of assets." I ask holders does one success make a track record? Not in my opinion. They sold China at a loss (and that was the main asset that gave us Mr. Mitchell as MD). They sold Gloucester profitably, but at the time CSG was fashionable. But one sale does not create a "track record" Bear in mind at the time this was written Spearfish had not sold.

All of that value realization has done nothing for shareholders.

No mention of the loss of technical expertise that is going to occur if Ian Gorman goes.

Why should our company be allowed to spend our money on promoting themselves in this manner? It is corporate waste, abuse of corporate funds and absolute rusbbish IMO.

Yes exercise your right to vote, BUT please vote in FAVOUR of all resolutions.

I have just telephoned the shareholder information line and registered my absolute disgust at them spending our money in this manner.


----------



## financial chat (7 February 2011)

Below is a copy of a letter that has been sent to 2500 shareholders from Max Beck

Molopo Energy Limited
VOTE FOR ALL RESOLUTIONS BY 11 FEBRUARY 2011

Shareholders must take positive action

‐ Molopo’s share price performance is well below peers with similar oil and gas reserves and does not reflect the value of the company’s underlying assets
‐ Most of the shares in the company have been bought at prices higher than today’s price
‐ The existing Board refuses to acknowledge the problem and has recommitted to the same strategy that has failed to deliver
‐ Molopo needs new Directors with the capacity and motivation to deliver change
‐ Shareholders are being asked to vote FOR Board change to replace existing Directors, Donald Beard and David Hobday with two new independent Directors, Greg Lewin and Max Beck.
‐ Your VOTE FOR CHANGE is required by 11 February 2011

From Down Under to All Over
The Board’s strategy is unclear and is not working
The Board seems to be making the strategy up as it goes along. Molopo has accumulated a collection of assets across four continents from “down under to all over”. With no geographic or asset type focus, financial markets struggle to analyse and attribute value to the various assets in the share price.

Strategic “about turns” and “surprises” have cost Molopo dearly in market confidence
When Molopo bought the Canadian Spearfish assets 18 months ago, the Board said the acquisition was to “build Molopo’s production, cash flow and reserves”. On 2 February 2011, with Spearfish having established itself as a core asset (but still not meeting stated production targets), and just months after an announcement that the company would IPO the asset in Canada, the company announced its sale.

This is only the latest example of a string of announcements that have kept analysts and
investors guessing about what the Board will do next. The sale of such a core asset cast
uncertainty about the sustainability of the company’s profit and cash flow, and in particular
where near term upside will come from. We need to question is this the best deal for shareholders or something rushed into in order to impress shareholders before February 15.

Sale of Spearfish means Board change is even more critical
The new Board must:
Ensure Molopo shareholders are receiving the best possible value for Spearfish. The current
board is proposing to sell what has been the company’s star asset and replacing any upside
basically with cash .It is therefore critical to have a clear strategy where those funds will be
deployed.

The Board’s failure to successfully implement and deliver on publicly announced goals has cost the company credibility. Disappointing the market has become the norm, rather than the exception and there is always an excuse as to why things did not happen when they were promised.
For instance, since January 2008 shareholders have heard much about the potential of the Quebec shale gas assets, yet scant progress has been made to add value to these assets. Despite advice on more than one occasion that drilling would commence, nothing has been achieved.

Proposal for Change
If elected, the new Directors intend to transform Molopo from a resource accumulator to a company that is focussed on getting back to basics, ensuring the company’s resources are not spread too thin and delivering shareholder value.

The immediate plans of the proposed new Directors include the following:
• Ensure appropriate technical ability is retained at management level. It is understood that a critical senior management position is soon to become vacant, and the restoration of technical capability to the management team will be an urgent focus for the Board,
• Portfolio review to critically assess and prioritise Molopo’s assets and development plans, taking into consideration realistic resource constraints. Molopo has insufficient scale to focus on too many projects at one time.
• Consolidate technical knowledge and support to promote operating excellence. This will be done through introduction of a functional based organisation structure, as opposed to a geographic structure,
• Review of opportunities to improve the cost profile of production, stripping out costs and delivering results within tightly managed time frames,
• Review of non‐core spending,
• Re‐engagement with shareholders and improve two‐way communication with shareholders,
• Ensuring that the management team is focussed on delivering individual projects free from the
distraction from new corporate acquisitions and prospects.
• Be clear and transparent with the market about what it is doing – the Board in proposing an IPO in November made no mention of a trade sale.
• Focus on the development of the Canadian shale gas with an immediate drilling programme

The Proposed Candidates
IT IS CRITICAL THAT BOTH CANDIDATES ARE ELECTED TO THE BOARD TO ENSURE THAT BOARD RENEWAL IS EFFECTIVE. THE REMOVAL OF BEARD AND HOBDAY IS ALSO VITAL.
Both Greg Lewin and Max Beck are experienced businessmen with an established track record of
achievement, and they will make things happen.

Greg Lewin is a 30 year veteran of the international oil and gas industry, returning to Australia after a long and productive career as a senior executive with the Shell Group. Greg’s recent roles within the Shell Group include Executive Vice President of Shell Downstream, and President of Shell Global Solutions.

Greg’s career has spanned all aspects of the oil and gas business, including upstream and downstream development. In the late 1990s, he served four years on Shell’s Gas and Power Business Committee – the senior executive body responsible for commercialisation of Shell’s gas and inter‐related oil resources.

Greg has previous Board experience gained through his position as non‐executive Director of Sasol Limited, a global energy and chemicals company.

If elected, Greg intends to make himself available for nomination to the position of Chairman. 

He will bring a fresh perspective, backed by years of international experience, and a sense of urgency to the task of commercialising and delivering value from Molopo’s asset portfolio. He has a proven track record and hands on experience in the critical decision making that will convert Molopo’s potential into value.

Max Beck AM has over 40 years of business experience. Max founded the Becton Property Group which he transformed from a small, Melbourne‐based property development and construction business into a national, diversified development and construction group before his retirement. Max proved his ability to generate wealth for himself and many others along the way.

Max will bring a strong commercial perspective and common sense approach to the Board. He is a team builder and fosters a sense of urgency and accountability for on‐time and on‐budget project delivery. He is a significant shareholder in Molopo and is determined to see the value of the company reflected in the share price. Max Beck says, “My interests are the same as all shareholders. I want to see the real value in the share price. My intention is to keep decision making focussed on the shareholders’ interests”.

It is intended Max Beck’s tenure on the Board will be limited, but he will be there while the change in corporate focus is underway. Max is keen to ensure that Board composition be reviewed at an appropriate time to ensure it has the right balance of capability and experience for the company’s needs going forward. He would consider endorsing local and international candidates in place of his own position in the future.

Vote for Change
We encourage all shareholders to vote FOR ALL of the resolutions.
Voting for only some of the resolutions will not drive the change required.

You can do this by:
• Voting in person at the General Meeting to be held at 10am on Tuesday 15 February 2011 at The Grand Ballroom, The Hotel Windsor, 111 Spring Street, Melbourne,
• Completing the proxy form and faxing or posting it to Molopo Energy’s share registry, making sure to put a cross in the boxes marked “FOR”,
• Proxy Voting online at www.linkmarketservices.com.au and following the prompts,
• Appointing a proxy who will vote on your behalf at the meeting. This requires you to complete only Steps 1 and 3 on the proxy form. Beck Corporation, one of the requisitioning parties, has nominated Glenn Ross as proxy. If you want to vote FOR the resolutions, write the name GLENN ROSS in the box (Step 1), sign (Step 3) then send to Link Market Services by mail or fax.

Please note that proxy forms must be received by Molopo Energy’s share registry by no later than 10am Melbourne time on 13 February 2011. Please note that this date is a Sunday, therefore
SEND IN YOUR FORM BEFORE FRIDAY 11TH FEBRUARY 2011, OR VOTE ONLINE.

If you have misplaced your proxy form, or would like a new one, please contact Link Market Services on 1800 285 677 or +61‐2‐8280 7472.

If you have any questions in relation to the resolutions to be considered at the General Meeting, please contact the Requisitioners’ Information lineon 1800 623 855 or +61 2 8256 3375 between 9am ‐ 5pm (AEDST time) Monday to Friday.

IT’S ALL ABOUT SHAREHOLDER VALUE
VOTE “FOR” ALL RESOLUTIONS BY FEBRUARY 11.


----------



## pointr (9 February 2011)

Hi 'Financial Chat'& forum. I emailed MPO today to ask about Ian Gormans ceasing to be COO. I was directed to the quarterly report dated late Jan. In that report it was announced that Ian Gorman would retire April 2011 but would still consult. I checked this and found it to be correct
"Effective 1 April, 2011 Mr. Ian Gorman will retire from his position of Chief Operating Officer and will become a non-executive director of Molopo (and its various subsidiaries). In this position, he will also provide consulting services on various matters.
CORPORATE"
At this point I'm not unhappy I've sold MPO - who knows when that may change.


----------



## financial chat (9 February 2011)

pointr,

did you get the opportunity to speak with Ian direct?

Having spoken to him, I am most concerned that if there is no change to the composition of the board next week, that Ian will leave altogether, and that it due course his team will follow him to where ever he goes.

If there is change in the board, I think that Ian can be convinced to stay.  Given what Beck and Lewin have indicated about a restructure, there might be every chance that Ian might get a promotion.  That would be welcomed by the markets.


----------



## $4us2 (9 February 2011)

Hi All,

I am planning to fly down to Melbourne (from Brisbane) for the meeting on Tuesday.
Arrive just before 8:30am and then depart 5:00pm.
Just wondering if it would suit anyone to share a taxi to or from the airport?

Best regards,
Kent.


----------



## financial chat (14 February 2011)

They got the day wrong - the meeting is tomorrow - Tuesday.

From the Rear Window section of the afr.

Molopo showdown looms

The chief executive of oil and gas company Molopo Energy Stephen Mitchell is going to need all of his political skills on Wednesday in Melbourne, when a meeting is held on whether to vote out two existing board members and replace them with property developer Max Beck and his hand-picked fellow challenger Greg Lewin.

Beck and a few other cashed-up shareholders including billionaires bruce Mathieson and Boris Liberman, Fairfax Media chairman Roger Corbett and Sunland Group chairman Terry Jackman - aren't happy with Molopo's streategy and want chairman Donald Beard and director David Hobday out.

The two parties have been locked in a war of words in recent weeks, with Mitchell - a long time Liberal Party supporter who failed in a pre-selection bid for the Victorian federal seat of Wannon in 2009 - firing off an email last week to major shareholders urging them to back the incumbents. With the vote expected to be close, we wonder what Mitchell will do should the rebel shareholders pull off a victory.


----------



## pointr (11 March 2011)

MPO yesterday released a market sensitive announcement regarding the release of a report into shale gas drilling / fraccing in Canada. I did a quick search today on 'Quebec
Government' + BAPE 
this http://www.globalmontreal.com/Quebec+government+puts+brakes+shale+drilling/4408960/story.html
seemed to be indicative of the Canadian medias interpretation of the report. This development does not appear positive for MPO and others particularly in the short term.
No regrets so far in selling our holdings, only in not doing it closer to the highs


----------



## pointr (11 March 2011)

My last bearish post regarding MPO concerns a TV news item aired this week (ABC or SBS ? can't remember which). It was a general article on the state of some South African mines, cronyism and ownership linked to political figures. These issues where affecting those at the 'coal face' as some mines had shut. In this article it mentioned companies reluctance to invest and even used the 'N' word....nationalisation or the fear of it. The point of this is MPO has an interest in South Africa. Just like Quebec it may be a great geological entity but will dollars ever flow back to Australian shareholders. The term sovereign risk wasn't coined by me. I haven't bought any shares for a while, in future I think I'll get more nervy when a reasonable Aussie company attempts to apply its skills proven in Australia to projects to those in foreign lands.


----------



## notting (4 April 2012)

It was a Gasa whilst it lasted.
Where for out thou Molopo?
Trying to think of what sector to target as a short?  Hmmmm:homer:


----------



## notting (23 May 2012)

Molopo is looking unusually happy today!!!
Is currently looking to match on it high after a 4% spike amidst doom.
Smells like dinner.
Might take a bit at the close just for fun.


----------



## notting (20 June 2012)

Doing one of it's bounces?
Hi volume.


----------



## notting (15 November 2012)

Not feeling confident? 
Well just make sure you don't test support at 50c.:22_yikes:


----------

